# Bike Log 2010



## marcski (Jan 5, 2010)

Another great snow ride this morning.  We still have about 2-3" in the woods.  Makes you work hard, since its still pretty powdery.  But we were able to ride almost everything...even some slick rocked boulders covered in some snow.  A bit on the chilly side..but those new booties I got rule.   





The only thing that was cold were the fingers on my left hand.  We were out there for over an hour.  Now I'm off to the office!


----------



## marcski (Jan 28, 2010)

Got out 4x last week. The woods were riding really well....Wed, thursday, friday and sunday and I skied Saturday. 

Got out there yesterday and again today. Today we had about 1-2" of snow and it was puking as we were riding....stayed off the slick rock...but the trails were still pretty good..nice and crispy and grippy after the rain soaked ground re-froze this week.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm riding tonight at Case - actually have a pretty good group going out considering the snow...

John


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 18, 2010)

1st road ride of 2010 yesterday. Normal semi hilly route 25miles 16.4 mph. I felt like a slug.


----------



## marcski (Mar 18, 2010)

I got out in the local woods this morning.. OMG, they are a mess. There is an area near the reservoir that is like a mini pine barren area.  It looks like one of those crazy mythic scenes from Lord of the Rings...trees just down everywhere....  We were stopping every few hundred feet to pick up the sticks...and branches. Major upper branches of old hardwoods just downed.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Mar 18, 2010)

3 Road Rides so far . . . 12 miles, 12 miles, and 18.5 miles.  Slowly getting back into it . . . doing 30 miles tomorrow.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 19, 2010)

i think we shuld start a new 2010 bike log thread...


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2010)

Got out again this morning. Man, its just crazy how many sticks/trees/branches are down.  We ride 100 yards. Stop, pick up sticks and branches, move downed trees when we could, had to reroute (at least temporarily) a few sections...added in a few new tree/log rolls.  I think my buddy and a few others are going in on Monday with the chain saws. 

Gorgeous ....almost perfect riding weather.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> i think we shuld start a new 2010 bike log thread...



Okay, done!


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks! happy hour ride today will be my first for 2010. the weekend looks like perfect weather for a cali day ski/ride combo but my son is in 2 hockey tournaments this weekend so not likely for me...


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 19, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> 1st road ride of 2010 yesterday. Normal semi hilly route 25miles 16.4 mph. I felt like a slug.



2nd ride yesterday, same 25 mile route 16.6 mph.
Tight calves and like most season starts - sore sit bones.


----------



## David (Mar 20, 2010)

First road ride of the season today, on this beautiful day.  16.6 miles at an embarrassingly slow pace, hopefully the weather will hold next week and I can get in a few more miles.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 20, 2010)

Got my second ride of the season in yesterday.  9 miles in about an hour and a half.  Not terrible since I got pretty lost.  TR to follow...


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 21, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> 2nd ride yesterday, same 25 mile route 16.6 mph.
> Tight calves and like most season starts - sore sit bones.



3rd ride yesterday, 39 very hilly miles with my wife. The best weather I've ever seen in March!
4th ride today 25 miles on the coast. Social group ride with AMC.


----------



## marcski (Mar 21, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> 3rd ride yesterday, 39 very hilly miles with my wife. The best weather I've ever seen in March!
> 4th ride today 25 miles on the coast. Social group ride with AMC.



Nice early season mileage.....


----------



## Marc (Mar 31, 2010)

Erm... a paltry 183 miles in March and 229 miles YTD, road and mtn.  Of course, I was in Canada for one March week.  8 road rides and 2 mtb.  Plus a handful of trainer rides I didn't log.  Mostly threshold or recovery stuff.

Today's ride included 3 x (5 x [40s + 20s]).  It was as bad as it sounds.  It took me 50 minutes total to do the three sets 'cause I felt like I wanted to throw up after each one.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 1, 2010)

First easy 15mi of the season...nice and easy, didnt check avg or time, just get the legs spinning and check the bike out...felt great to be back in the saddle...


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> Erm... a paltry 183 miles in March and 229 miles YTD, road and mtn.  Of course, I was in Canada for one March week.  8 road rides and 2 mtb.  Plus a handful of trainer rides I didn't log.  Mostly threshold or recovery stuff.
> 
> Today's ride included 3 x (5 x [40s + 20s]).  It was as bad as it sounds.  It took me 50 minutes total to do the three sets 'cause I felt like I wanted to throw up after each one.


You are INSANE! You know that already though, don't you?! 

2 rides for me so far, which is already more than 2009. 

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road

Total for 2010 thus far: 9.2 miles


----------



## Marc (Apr 5, 2010)

But I'm a likeable schizoid 

Anyway, last week's training in toto looked like this:

Sunday: ran a 5k, embarrassing 7:50 pace to my girlfriend's 6:50
Monday: sore from race, 40 min recovery trainer ride
Tuesday: still sore
Wednesday: still a little bit sore, but I went out and did the 3 x 5 x 40+20 anyway, two hours and 34 miles total
Thursday: now tired from Wednesday, but I went out and did 4 x 200m sprints because I'm stupid, and ended up with 1.5 hours, 24 miles
Friday: planned on doing some more interval work, but I listend to my legs instead and took it off, turned out to be smart
Saturday: 1 hr recovery, 13.5 miles, legs still a little tired
Sunday: 1.5 hours tempo, pre Easter dinner workout for a solid 28 miles, legs still a hair tired

My legs feel surprisingly good today, I slept a lot last night and ate a lot yesterday.  Today is an off day (normally a recovery ride but I'm busy in Worcester all evening) so I hope to get a good hard week in this week... optimally 9 - 10 hours.  Planning on 2 x 10 min AT tempos for Tuesday, 4 x 200 m sprints Wednesday and the death workout again on Thursday (3x5x40+20).


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

You're a maniac Marc!  

My total for the year thus far: 0.0 miles :smash:

At least I got the garage cleaned yesterday... :roll:


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington River Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight

Total for 2010 thus far: 16.3 miles


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 5, 2010)

Total miles so far this year =  0.0

Hopefully will change that this week. :wink:


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington River Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps

Total for 2010 thus far: 23.11 miles


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 6, 2010)

lunchtime 15 mi at 18mph avg...hilly route


----------



## powbmps (Apr 6, 2010)

First ride of the season (and first time out since hurting my wrist end of last September):

7.8 miles

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/29205576

Few observations:

1. I suck.
2. The new bike does not.
3. My wrist still hurts.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2010)

powbmps said:


> First ride of the season (and first time out since hurting my wrist end of last September):
> 
> 7.8 miles
> 
> ...



Where you on a street bike or the Yeti?


----------



## powbmps (Apr 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Where you on a street bike or the Yeti?



It is the Yeti.  The ride is mostly paved, so I ride on the shoulder in the sand :lol:.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2010)

powbmps said:


> First ride of the season (and first time out since hurting my wrist end of last September):
> 
> 7.8 miles
> 
> ...



Were you using a Garmin Edge 305?  If so, how do you like it?


----------



## powbmps (Apr 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Were you using a Garmin Edge 305?  If so, how do you like it?



Yes, it's the old style (no color).  Nice and small.  Mounts right on the handlebars.  I think it works pretty well, but wouldn't count on it to help me from getting lost :razz:.  It's great for tracking mileage and vertical though.  The Garmin Connect software is pretty cool too.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 7, 2010)

lunchtime 18mi at 19.7mph...some good hills today..hot out there


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight

Total for 2010 thus far: 34.02 miles


----------



## EOS (Apr 7, 2010)

severine said:


> 4/7 ~10.7 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway



Wish I was out riding today instead of working....
________
television news


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2010)

EOS said:


> Wish I was out riding today instead of working....



x2 million


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 7, 2010)

Just got back from a nice ride in this gorgeous weather.  Temps in the 80's.  Did about 8 miles.  So far this season:

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles

Total - 19.48.  Far below what I was hoping.  Still, pretty far ahead of last year.


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

EOS said:


> Wish I was out riding today instead of working....


You should see the tan I have already!  It was rough today though... Wasn't fueled enough before the ride nor did I have enough water with me. 84 degrees and in the sun dragging all that weight... I thought I wasn't going to make it. Glad I did it, but I should have prepared better. Then I fell off the milk crate trying to get my bike back on the car; luckily, the bike got hung up on the rack and didn't fall on me. Sigh.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 7, 2010)

Finally got my arse on the bike and into the woods.....

*April 2010*

2010-04-07 - Burlington/Nassehegan - 8.22 Miles - 1241 Feet
2010-04-08 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 6.14 Miles - 1109 Feet
2010-04-10 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.50 Miles - 0950 Feet 
2010-04-11 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.36 Miles - 1350 Feet 
2010-04-13 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.70 Miles - 0971 Feet 
2010-04-14 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.76 Miles - 1260 Feet 
2010-04-15 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.40 Miles - 1066 Feet
2010-04-18 - Miller's Pond - 5.90 Miles - 1275 Feet  
2010-04-19 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.17 Miles - 1050 Feet
2010-04-20 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.65 Miles - 1217 Feet 
2010-04-21 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10.47 Miles - 1661 Feet 

Totals so far: 87.27 miles, 13,150 feet of climbing and 9 blocked braids


----------



## severine (Apr 8, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)

Total for 2010 thus far: 41.86 miles


----------



## Marc (Apr 9, 2010)

3 x 5x40'+20' is just horrible.  Horrible, horrible, horrible.  Good gad.


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight

Total for 2010 thus far: 49.06 miles


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2010)

Past week:

Sunday 1.5 hrs tempo
Tuesday 2 x 10 min AT, 2 hrs total
Wednesady 1.3 hrs easy
Thursday 3 x 5 x 40"+20", 2.5 hrs total
Sunday 2 hrs MTB in DSF

7.8 hrs total, which is lower than I wanted but I skipped one recovery ride and couldn't make the other (would've been 9.8 hours)

418 miles YTD


----------



## severine (Apr 12, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/12 14.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight

Total for 2010 thus far: 63.06 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 12, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Halloweel Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)

Total - 23.48


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 15, 2010)

20.6 lunchtime ride.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Apr 15, 2010)

208 Road Miles so far this year . . . I'm hoping to get at least 1500 miles this year.

Also, there's a Salsa Big Mama frame sitting in my living room waiting to be built up so I can finally start mountain biking. 

Nice Start!


----------



## severine (Apr 15, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/12 14.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/15 7.31 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (where I got a little lost and almost had a close encounter with what I thought was a rattlesnake; instead, it was probably a black rat snake doing a damn good impression of a rattler!)

Total for 2010 thus far: 70.37 miles


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> My total for the year thus far: 0.0 miles :smash:



Still zero.zero. :roll:


----------



## Marc (Apr 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Still zero.zero. :roll:



Ah ha.  You're getting your arse kicked by your wife.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2010)

Marc said:


> Ah ha.  You're getting your arse kicked by your wife.



  The miles will start to go back on tonight.  

Hopefully I can get more than a mile into my ride without a ride ending mechanical, like that last two rides I went on. :smash:


----------



## marcski (Apr 19, 2010)

Our local trails have recovered nicely from the hurricane. Needed a couple of days with a couple of chainsaws to get the main trails back. And a few weeks of us removing the downed branches on the single track. There were also 40 girlscouts on the trails a last weekend for a trailcleaning project. (we can't really have them work on our single track). Anyway even the big hills are back in action. I've been getting out about 3 or 4 days a week. Need to get back in the saddle More another 3 would be nice. Hopefully I'll just start to fill in the extra days on the road. 

So I've got 3 days running in the saddle now. It's been great weather for riding. We got the owners of a local shop out in the trails with us to show them our homegrown trails. I had to get to this meeting this morning on time, (now I was a few mins early and I'm still waiting but, I digress) so I only did a short hill ride, but it was still a good workout.Over the weekend we did all the single track plus the hills. Another nice day today. If it wasn't for this work thing I'd get out for an afternoon ride too.


----------



## severine (Apr 19, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/12 14.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/15 7.31 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (where I got a little lost and almost had a close encounter with what I thought was a rattlesnake; instead, it was probably a black rat snake doing a damn good impression of a rattler!)
4/19 11.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight

Total for 2010 thus far: 81.37 miles


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2010)

4-8 Case Mtn 4.98
4-11 W. Hartford Res 8.43

Total13.41 miles


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25


----------



## Marc (Apr 20, 2010)

501 miles total, 48 of which on the dirt.  Last week was rest.

This week is a little screwed up because of my broken bikes, but assuming I get my road bike up and running, it will look like this:

Wednesday - 2.5 hrs with 3x3+3' VO2 max intervals
Thursday - 2 hrs with 2 x 10' AT intervals
Friday - off
Saturday - 1 hr recovery
Sunday - Wells Ave training criterium, maybe plus a little extra since the crit is only 12 miles


----------



## marcski (Apr 20, 2010)

Got out again this morning on the local trails. We had our whole local posse out. (4 of us).  Short ride about an hour pretty hard one of us had some mechanical issues. 

Today makes 5 in a row.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/12 14.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/15 7.31 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (where I got a little lost and almost had a close encounter with what I thought was a rattlesnake; instead, it was probably a black rat snake doing a damn good impression of a rattler!)
4/19 11.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/20 5.2 miles West Hartford Rez red loop & DT

Total for 2010 thus far: 86.57 miles


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 21, 2010)

severine said:


> Total for 2010 thus far: 86.57 miles



Finally caught up to you......:smile:

*April 2010*

2010-04-07 - Burlington/Nassehegan - 8.22 Miles - 1241 Feet
2010-04-08 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 6.14 Miles - 1109 Feet
2010-04-10 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.50 Miles - 0950 Feet 
2010-04-11 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.36 Miles - 1350 Feet 
2010-04-13 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.70 Miles - 0971 Feet 
2010-04-14 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.76 Miles - 1260 Feet 
2010-04-15 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.40 Miles - 1066 Feet
2010-04-18 - Miller's Pond - 5.90 Miles - 1275 Feet  
2010-04-19 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.17 Miles - 1050 Feet
2010-04-20 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.65 Miles - 1217 Feet 
2010-04-21 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10.47 Miles - 1661 Feet 
2010-04-22 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.36 Miles - 1389 Feet  
2010-04-23 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.45 Miles - 1208 Feet 
2010-04-24 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.78 Miles - 1184 Feet 
2010-04-27 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 6.65 Miles - 1300 Feet 
2010-04-28 - Burlington/Nasaahegan - 7.80 Miles - 885 Feet
2010-04-29 - West Hartford Rez - 10.47 Miles - 1508 Feet 
2010-04-30 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.75 Miles - 1192 Feet

April Totals: 141.53 miles, 21,816 feet of climbing

*May 2010*

2010-05-01 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10.49 Miles - 1187 Feet 

Totals so far:

152.02 Miles and 23,003 Feet of Climbing


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> 9 blocked braids



How many of those were the same braid on different occasions??


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Finally caught up to you......:smile:
> 
> Totals so far: 87.27 miles, 13,150 feet of climbing and 9 blocked braids



No! I thought I could hold the lead a little longer than that! 

(Though I knew you'd far exceed my climbing... )

Damn homework keeping me off the bike.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 21, 2010)

The one I showed you the other night is now on the 3rd block. Had to block that shit again tonight. Anyway that's the only repeat customer so far this year.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> The one I showed you the other night is now on the 3rd block. Had to block that shit again tonight. Anyway that's the only repeat customer so far this year.



Next time I roll through there I'll have to grab as much brush as possible to help make sure it stays blocked...  Like it's sooooo hard to stay on the trail there. :roll:


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 21, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Next time I roll through there I'll have to grab as much brush as possible to help make sure it stays blocked...  Like it's sooooo hard to stay on the trail there. :roll:



Funny thing this time was that they didn't even move the brush pile I left and simply created a braid around the blocked braid. Amazing what these fucktards can come up with!:evil:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Funny thing this time was that they didn't even move the brush pile I left and simply created a braid around the blocked braid. Amazing what these fucktards can come up with!:evil:



Unbelievable!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 22, 2010)

Third day out on the road bike today. Decided to take a new route. Looked great on the map. Learned that 16.5% grade for 200 vertical REALLY sucks ass when you are out of shape! Nearing the top of the hill, I came over the ridge and saw that the pavement turned to dirt. DOH! My loop became an out and back instead. But on the bright side, I beat the rain home.

In other news, I finally got cycling shorts and a jersey. Was actually surprised the chamois was not more substantial. Still won't be going back, though. :lol: Nice having pockets in the jersey for food. Need to loose all the weight I put on over the summer though, good motivation!


----------



## marcski (Apr 22, 2010)

I got out again this morning....Had a relatively early meeting so I only did a short hill ride. About 40 mins..but pretty much all hills, non-stop.  Makes 6 out of the last 7....and we're getting out again tomorrow morning before work.   Also, I'll be riding up at Minnewaska on Saturday...The wife and I are going to New Paltz for the weekend.


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Third day out on the road bike today. Decided to take a new route. Looked great on the map. Learned that 16.5% grade for 200 vertical REALLY sucks ass when you are out of shape! Nearing the top of the hill, I came over the ridge and saw that the pavement turned to dirt. DOH! My loop became an out and back instead. But on the bright side, I beat the rain home.
> 
> In other news, I finally got cycling shorts and a jersey. Was actually surprised the chamois was not more substantial. Still won't be going back, though. :lol: Nice having pockets in the jersey for food. Need to loose all the weight I put on over the summer though, good motivation!



16.5% grade for 200 vert sucks ass no matter what shape you're in.  Remember what Greg Lemond said- It never gets easier, you just get faster.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2010)

*2010 Log:*

4/22: Nass - 7-ish miles

I'm actually debating if I'm going to bother keeping track this year. I probably will, but at the end of the season, it's not going to matter. I'm going to just try and squeeze rides in when I can and ride as far and as fast as possible during my windows of opportunity.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> *2010 Log:*
> 
> 4/22: Nass - 7-ish miles
> 
> I'm actually debating if I'm going to bother keeping track this year. I probably will, but at the end of the season, it's not going to matter. I'm going to just try and squeeze rides in when I can and ride as far and as fast as possible during my windows of opportunity.



Admitting defeat already??? :razz:


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Admitting defeat already??? :razz:



I do that at the start of most races.  Makes the inevitable defeat much easier to take :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Admitting defeat already??? :razz:



Perhaps. I just know that this season is going to be limited to twice a week max. Just insanely busy on a lot of levels...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Perhaps. I just know that this season is going to be limited to twice a week max. Just insanely busy on a lot of levels...



Just busting dude.  I hope to get out on the bike with you soon.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Just busting dude.  I hope to get out on the bike with you soon.



Did you guys get a tandem bike to ride together?


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Did you guys get a tandem bike to ride together?



It's a rigid, but it's sick.







Now if I can only get Brian to stop pinching my ass.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> It's a rigid, but it's sick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't wait to convert it to SS. 8)


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 23, 2010)

Marc said:


> 16.5% grade for 200 vert sucks ass no matter what shape you're in.  Remember what Greg Lemond said- It never gets easier, you just get faster.


True. But if I can get to the top of that 200 vert twice as fast, then I won't half to stop halfway up to suck wind. :roll: Turning around to clip in and then turning back up hill is teh suck.


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/12 14.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/15 7.31 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (where I got a little lost and almost had a close encounter with what I thought was a rattlesnake; instead, it was probably a black rat snake doing a damn good impression of a rattler!)
4/19 11.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/20 5.2 miles West Hartford Rez red loop & DT
4/23 3.55 miles White Memorial from Route 63, aka "butt kicker"

Total for 2010 thus far: 90.12 miles


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2010)

4-8 Case Mtn 4.98
4-11 W. Hartford Res 8.43
4-20 Case 6.11
4-22 Nass Scoville 5.07

Total 24.59 miles


----------



## marcski (Apr 23, 2010)

Got out again this morning with a few buddies before work.  Another beautiful day and our local trails are riding great!  Today made 7 out of 8 days for me and the wife and I are riding up at Minnewaska State Park tomorrow. Not sure if any of you have ever ridden there...no single track...more like rough carriage roads but spectacular scenery on a nice 13 mile loop.  I got my old Gary Fisher Hardtail up and running for tomorrow too!  First time in about 5 years on that rig.  Rim brakes and a crappy fork..but otherwise that bike is a really solid ride.  I am thinking about getting a nice fork for it...but I'm saving up for a new set of wheels for the road bike first....I'm thinking of getting the Ksyrium SL's.  My LBS quoted me a good deal....


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 24, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles

Total this season = 44.8 miles


----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25
04/20 - Nass - 7.65
04/24 - Nass - 7.63

*Total - 22.53*


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 27, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)


Total this season = 49.8 miles


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 27, 2010)

went out for a lunchtime ride, got thru 13mi, couldnt feel my feet and my ears were hurtin' from the cold....stopped early....


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, I got 2 hours on the calendar today... going to need the headband, shoe covers, tights, full fingers and jacket.

Sucks.  At least the roads are drying up.


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/12 14.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/15 7.31 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (where I got a little lost and almost had a close encounter with what I thought was a rattlesnake; instead, it was probably a black rat snake doing a damn good impression of a rattler!)
4/19 11.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/20 5.2 miles West Hartford Rez red loop & DT
4/23 3.55 miles White Memorial from Route 63, aka "butt kicker"
4/29 9.97 miles West Hartford Rez

Total for 2010 thus far: 100.09 miles


----------



## Marc (Apr 30, 2010)

424 miles total for April, first real solid month of riding.  Kinda light on mileage but the quality of the miles has gone up a lot over last year.  Last May, which is when I really started riding last year, I had about 470 miles but virtually no speed work.  This April I was doing intervals twice a week at least.  Plus two of those rides were off road.

So far on the year, 664 miles total, 48 of which were off road.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

Here I was, proud of my 100 miles, and Marc blows them out of the water!  Good job, Marc!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2010)

4-8 Case Mtn 4.98
4-11 W. Hartford Res 8.43
4-20 Case Mtn 6.11
4-22 Nass Scoville 5.07
4-24 Nass Stone 4.18
4-29 Nass Scoville 6.52

Total 35.29 miles


----------



## TheBEast (May 1, 2010)

Marc said:


> 424 miles total for April, first real solid month of riding.  Kinda light on mileage but the quality of the miles has gone up a lot over last year.  Last May, which is when I really started riding last year, I had about 470 miles but virtually no speed work.  This April I was doing intervals twice a week at least.  Plus two of those rides were off road.
> 
> So far on the year, 664 miles total, 48 of which were off road.



What's your typical year look like for miles on the road?  2-3K?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 1, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles

Mileage to date: 56.68


----------



## Marc (May 1, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> What's your typical year look like for miles on the road?  2-3K?



I did a little over 3 last year.  I was kinda shooting for 4 but I got side lined with a knee injury for the best part of two months.  Two injuries actually.  I'm focusing on quality of miles more than total miles this year.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 3, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles

Mileage to date: 61.68


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25
04/20 - Nass - 7.65
04/24 - Nass - 7.63
04/27 - Nass - 6.86
05/01 - Nass - 7.14
05/02 - Tyler Mill - 10.50

*Total - 47.03*


----------



## marcski (May 3, 2010)

I am thankful for today's rain. My body is still aching. Got out tuesday, thursday and then on my Friday morning before work ride, I experienced some momentary operator error while I had s but more speed than expected and I flew over the bars. Got bothe shoulders, s knee and an ankle...and s hior to s lesser degree.  But, despite some very painful first steps on saturday morning I hoped on the road bike and did my "regular ride" which is about 28 mile with about 1850' of vertical. I was pooped and hurting saturday night but I think I was better off for it yesterday morning when I got out for a solid mounatin bike ride in the single track and the hills.


----------



## tjf67 (May 3, 2010)

First ride of the year.  47 miles. 3990 vert.  15.2 mph


----------



## WoodCore (May 3, 2010)

Loving the nice weather and great trail conditions.....


*April 2010*

2010-04-07 - Burlington/Nassehegan - 8.22 Miles - 1241 Feet
2010-04-08 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 6.14 Miles - 1109 Feet
2010-04-10 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.50 Miles - 0950 Feet 
2010-04-11 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.36 Miles - 1350 Feet 
2010-04-13 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.70 Miles - 0971 Feet 
2010-04-14 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.76 Miles - 1260 Feet 
2010-04-15 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.40 Miles - 1066 Feet
2010-04-18 - Miller's Pond - 5.90 Miles - 1275 Feet  
2010-04-19 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.17 Miles - 1050 Feet
2010-04-20 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.65 Miles - 1217 Feet 
2010-04-21 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10.47 Miles - 1661 Feet 
2010-04-22 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.36 Miles - 1389 Feet  
2010-04-23 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.45 Miles - 1208 Feet 
2010-04-24 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.78 Miles - 1184 Feet 
2010-04-27 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 6.65 Miles - 1300 Feet 
2010-04-28 - Burlington/Nasaahegan - 7.80 Miles - 885 Feet
2010-04-29 - West Hartford Rez - 10.47 Miles - 1508 Feet 
2010-04-30 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 7.75 Miles - 1192 Feet


*April Totals: 141.53 miles, 21,816 feet of climbing*

*May 2010*

2010-05-01 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10.49 Miles - 1187 Feet 
2010-05-02 - Tyler Mill - 11.00 Miles - 1907 Feet 
2010-05-04 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.70 Miles - 1593 Feet
2010-05-05 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10.20 Miles - 1586 Feet 
2010-05-06 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.20 Miles - 1396 Feet 
2010-05-07 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 6.00 Miles - 964 Feet 
2010-05-08 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10.21 Miles - 1795 Feet 
2010-05-09 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 12.30 Miles - 2717 Feet 
2010-05-10 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.56 Miles - 1788 Feet
2010-05-11 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.82 Miles - 1446 Feet
2010-05-13 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 12.22 Miles - 2220 Feet 
2010-05-15 - Burlington/Nasaahegan - 8.75 Miles - 1867 Feet 
2010-05-16 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 15.00 Miles - 2466 Feet 
2010-05-17 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.70 Miles - 1295 Feet 
2010-05-19 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.02 Miles - 1183 Feet 
2010-05-20 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 12.31 Miles - 1533 Feet 
2010-05-21 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.31 Miles - 1426 Feet 
2010-05-22 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.80 Miles - 1304 Feet 
2010-05-23 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 6.30  Miles - 1227 Feet 
2010-05-25 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.33 miles - 1355 Feet 
2010-05-27 - West Hartford Reservoir - 9.95 Miles - 1320 Feet 
2010-05-28 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.30 Miles - 1288 Feet 
2010-05-29 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.22 Miles - 1187 Feet 
2010-05-30 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10.32 Miles- 1867 Feet 
2010-05-31 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10.30 Miles - 1459 Feet 

*May Totals: 248.4 Miles and 39,396 Feet of Climbing*

*June 2010 *

2010-06-02 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.03 Miles - 1509 Feet 
2010-06-04 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.32 Miles - 1506 Feet  
2010-06-05 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.50 Miles - 1214 Feet 
2010-06-06 - Case Mountain - 8.25 Miles - 1485 Feet    *First ride at this location
2010-06-07 - West Hartford Reservoir - 9.04 Miles - 1377 Feet 
2010-06-08 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.50 Miles - 1686 Feet 
2010-06-11 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.86 Miles - 1407 Feet
2010-06-13 - Blue Mountain - 17.50 Miles - 4188 Feet     *First ride at this location
2010-06-15 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 7.0 Miles - 1334 Feet 
2010-06-17 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.55 Miles - 1616 Feet 
2010-06-18 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.95 Miles - 1326 Feet 
2010-06-19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 10.10 Miles - 1170 Feet 
2010-06-20 - Nepaug State Forest - 7.14 Miles - 1900 Feet 
2010-06-21 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.11 Miles - 2011 Feet 
2010-06-22 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10.61 Miles - 1621 Feet 
2010-06-24 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.32 Miles - 1351 Feet 
2010-06-29 - West Hartford Reservoir - 10.01 Miles - 1355 Feet 
2010-06-30 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 14.02 Miles - 1840 Feet 

*June Totals: 187.81 miles and 29,896 feet of climbing*

*July 2010*

2010-07-01 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 4.31 Miles - 620 Feet     *Broken Dérailleur Hanger
2010-07-02 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.55 Miles - 1681 Feet
2010-07-03 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.13 Miles - 1192 Feet    *Broke shifter assembly
2010-07-04 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.33 Miles - 1749 Feet 
2010-07-05 - Sunny Valley Preserve - 10.13 Miles - 2533 Feet  *First ride at this location
2010-07-07 - West Hartford Reservoir - 10.05 Miles - 1266 Feet 
2010-07-08 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.42 Miles - 1285 Feet 
2010-07-09 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 12.92 Miles - 1419 Feet 
2010-07-11 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.30 Miles - 1834 Feet
2010-07-12 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 12.03 Miles - 1459 Feet 
2010-07-14 - West Hartford Reservoir - 10.30 Miles - 1232 Feet 
2010-07-15 - Case Mountain  - 12.16 Miles - 1686 Feet 
2010-07-16 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.21 Miles - 803 Feet
2010-07-17 - Trumbull - 9.20 Miles - 1567 Feet
2010-07-18 - Burlington/Nassahegan -11.01 Miles - 1366 Feet 
2010-07-19 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 5.25 Miles - 793 Feet
2010-07-20 - West Hartford Reservoir - 10.11 Miles - 1142 Feet 
2010-07-22 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.00 Miles - 1192 Feet 
2010-07-24 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10.01 Miles - 1331 Feet 
2010-07-25 - Trumbull - 7.81 Miles - 1411 Feet 
2010-07-26 - West Hartford Reservoir - 9.06 Miles - 1208 Feet
2010-07-27 - Case Mountain - 7.71 Miles - 1224 Feet 
2010-07-28 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.95 Miles - 1226 Feet 
2010-07-30 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.35 Miles - 1815 Feet 
2010-07-31 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.95 Miles - 1667 Feet 

*July Totals: 224.89 Miles*

*August 2010* 

2010-08-01 - Trumbull - 6.85 Miles - 1066 Feet 
2010-08-02 - West Hartford Reservoir - 12.19 miles - 1522 Feet
2010-08-03 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.51 Miles - 1266 Feet 
2010-08-04 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.50 Miles - 1200 Feet 
2010-08-05 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 5.91 Miles - 651 Feet 
2010-08-07 - Blue Mountain - 14.56 Miles - 2733 Feet  
2010-08-08 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 11.05 Miles - 1362 Feet 
2010-08-09 - Burlington/Nasaahegon - 11.03 Miles - 1274 Feet 
2010-08-11 - West Hartford Reservoir - 11.70 Miles - 1394 Feet 
2010-08-12 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.72 Miles - 1233 Feet 
2010-08-13 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.00 Miles - 1042 Feet 
2010-08-14 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.23 Miles - 962 Feet *1st ride with SC Blur
2010-08-15 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 13.56 Miles - 1709 Feet 
2010-08-17 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.95 Miles - 1593 Feet
2010-08-18 - West Hartford Reservoir - 11.71 Miles - 1233 Feet 
2010-08-19 - Huntington State Park - 9.00 Miles - 1162 Feet *1st ride at this location 
2010-08-20 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 11.56 Miles - 1648 Feet 
2010-08-21 - Trumbull - 11.01 Miles - 1418 Feet
2010-08-26 - Huntington State Park - 7.00 Miles - 1053 Feet 
2010-08-27 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 10.00 Miles - 1189 Feet 
2010-08-28 - Blue Mountain Reservation - 15.27 Miles - 2958 Feet 
2010-08-29 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 15.37 Miles - 1933 Feet 
2010-08-30 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 9.54 Miles - 1378 Feet 
2010-08-31 - Burlington/Nassahagen - 8.34 Miles - 951 Feet 

*August Totals: 253.56 Miles *


*September 2010*

2010-09-03 Kingdom Trails - 12.75 Miles - 1668 Feet 
2010-09-04 Kingdom Trails - 21.80 Miles - 2979 Feet 
2010-09-05 Kingdom Trails - 18.90 Miles - 2526 Feet 
2010-09-06 Kingdom Trails - 9.53 Miles - 1213 Feet 
2010-09-09 Burlington/Nassahegan - 8.80 Miles - 968 Feet
2010-09-11 Burlington/Nassahegan - 14.20 Miles - 1962 Feet 
2010-09-12 Trumbull Rail  Trails  - 18.05 Miles
2010-09-14 Shelton Lakes - 9.10 Miles - 1071 Feet 
2010-09-15 Burlington/Nassahegon - 10.22 Miles - 1274 Feet
2010-09-17 Burlington/Nassagegon - 10.51 Miles - 1285 Feet
2010-09-18 Burlington/Nassahegon - 14.25 Miles - 1735 Feet 
2010-09-19 Tyler Mill - 10.85 Miles - 1610 Feet 
2010-09-21 Burlington/Nassahegon - 8.25 Miles - 820 Feet 
2010-09-22 Shelton Lakes - 9.20 Miles - 1085 Feet 
2010-09-24 Kingdom Trails - 7.51 Miles - 1025 Feet
2010-09-25 Kingdom Trails - 22.14 Miles - 
2010-09-26 Kingdom Trails - 18.41 Miles - 
2010-09-29 Shelton Lakes - 10.57 Miles - 1301 Feet 

*September Totals: 235.04 Miles*


*October 2010*

2010-10-02 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 5.90 Miles
2010-10-03 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 16.28 Miles - 2310 Feet 
2010-10-06 - Shelton Lakes - 9.29 Miles - 1068 Feet 
2010-10-07 - Shelton Lakes - 10.86 Miles - 1244 Feet 
2010-10-09 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 9.25 Miles - 1465 Feet
2010-10-10 - Huntington State Park - 10.40 Miles - 1687 Feet 
2010-10-13 - Shelton Lakes - 9.40 Miles - 1170 Feet 
2010-10-16 - W. Hartford Rez>Penwood+ - 26.01 Miles - 4412 Feet 
2010-10-18 - Burlington/Nassahegon - 6.65 Miles - 811 Feet 
2010-10-20 - Shelton Lakes - 9.76 Miles - 1124 Feet 
2010-10-23 - Highland Mountain Bike Park - 8 Runs
2010-10-24 - Trumbull - 12.20 Miles - 1698 Feet 
2010-10-26 - Shelton Lakes - 9.46 Miles - 1121 Feet 
2010-10-30 - Huntington State Park - 11.05 Miles - 1828 Feet 
2010-10-31 - Nepaug State Forest - 8.70 Miles - 2061 Feet  

*October Totals: 155.21 MIles *

*November 2010*

2010-11-06 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 11.10 Miles - 1891 Feet 
2010-11-13 - Trumbull - 8.75 Miles - 1381 Feet 
2010-11-14 - Millers Pond - 4.80 Miles - 981 Feet 
2010-11-20 - Burlington/Nassahegan - 12.76 Miles - 1878 Feet 
2010-11-21 - Robinson State Park - 18.60 Miles - 2242 Feet 
2010-11-24 - Burlington/Nasaahegan - 9.10 Miles - 1678 Feet 
2010-11-26  - Okemo Mountain - 6.25 Miles - 1400 Feet 

*December 2010*

2010-12-04 West Hartford Reservoir - 10.35 Miles - 1200 Feet 


*Season Totals To Date:*


1,543.49 Miles - 214,798 Feet of Climbing


----------



## riverc0il (May 5, 2010)

Due to rehabbing the knee, I was trying to cut back on physical activity now that ski season is essentially done excepting hiking to Tucks which is just not doable for me right now. My PT gal says that is great but I should still ride the bike as that actually would help. COOL!!!

So I went right back at it where I left off. Hill workout today with a 19.25 mile loop including a 3 mile stretch of 700 vertical gain without relief. The down on the other side was quite a ride with the same vertical down except only in two miles. Watch out for that nasty turn and sudden intersection at the bottom of the hill.  I think I still have brake pads... but that hill is going to get expensive.

19.25 miles in 1:12:54 for 15.81 MPH. Not a great speed but considering 700 vert in a three mile stretch... I'll take it.  Only 51 miles so far this past month but ski season is almost over and I can't hike on this knee, so cycling is going to be my thing for a while. I anticipate a lot of miles being racked up!


----------



## gorgonzola (May 8, 2010)

hit 100 miles for the season at south mountain lehigh this morning - 103 mi over fifteen rides, all singletrack between jordan, salisbury, treX, souh moutains emmaus and lehigh. blue, bear creek, locust lake, weisport/jt, wiss, raystown, shindagin and hammond hill ny still on the hit list.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25
04/20 - Nass - 7.65
04/24 - Nass - 7.63
04/27 - Nass - 6.86
05/01 - Nass - 7.14
05/02 - Tyler Mill - 10.50
05/10 - Nass - 6.1
05/09 - Nass - 12.3

*Total - 65.43*


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2010)

Farking cold out there today.  Good thing this is a rest week.  Easy day yesterday, moderate today, off tomorrow and Friday.  Easy Saturday and then MTB race in RI on Sunday.

815 miles on the year, 55 trail and 760 road.  Way more intensity than last year.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 13, 2010)

15mi lunchtime ride...21avg


----------



## riverc0il (May 13, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 15mi lunchtime ride...21avg


Nice, dude. Would love to get up to +20mph avg. I can't do a 10 mile ride around here without at least 500-800 elevation gain so I would need to train heavily to get there.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 14, 2010)

was all downhill !!!

today, 13mi, slower pace, more hills had to stop and give a lost cyclist directions


----------



## marcski (May 14, 2010)

So, every year when I go down to Florida to take the girls to visit my mom....I rent a road bike and take a ride.  So, this morning was the day.  I rented this Jamis model that was aluminum with a carbon fork and carbon seat stays.  Left at about 7:30 this morning, headed east to A1A and then north all the way to the Palm Beach Inlet, where Singer Island sits just north of Palm Beach.  Total ride was 52 miles...It's freaking hot down here!!!  But such a gorgeous ride, passing all the crazy houses of Palm Beach and the other towns right on the Ocean. Huge houses, huge yachts...


----------



## severine (May 14, 2010)

Wow! 52 miles in that heat!  Awesome!


----------



## Marc (May 14, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Nice, dude. Would love to get up to +20mph avg. I can't do a 10 mile ride around here without at least 500-800 elevation gain so I would need to train heavily to get there.



Average speed is a crappy metric unless you use it to compare you to yourself with a similar amount of rest on the same loop with similar wind and weather conditions.  

Focus on training time and intensity.  The only real good way to compare cyclist to cyclist is by riding together or using power meters, and even then it's hard to judge.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 14, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles

Total = 73.18 miles


----------



## riverc0il (May 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> Average speed is a crappy metric unless you use it to compare you to yourself with a similar amount of rest on the same loop with similar wind and weather conditions.
> 
> Focus on training time and intensity.  The only real good way to compare cyclist to cyclist is by riding together or using power meters, and even then it's hard to judge.


That makes sense. Though it ain't hard to judge one thing, even without comparing to other cyclists while riding with them: I am dreadfully out of shape.


----------



## marcski (May 15, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> That makes sense. Though it ain't hard to judge one thing, even without comparing to other cyclists while riding with them: I am dreadfully out of shape.



It's all about time in the saddle and like Marc said the intensity in which you ride. I know guys well into their 60's that ride a ton...10,000 miles plus a year and they can dust me. I can't wait to retire so I can ride and ski more!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 15, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles

Total = 79.18 miles


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 16, 2010)

42 mi


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25
04/20 - Nass - 7.65
04/24 - Nass - 7.63
04/27 - Nass - 6.86
05/01 - Nass - 7.14
05/02 - Tyler Mill - 10.50
05/04 - Nass - 6.1
05/09 - Nass - 12.3
05/11 - Nass - 9.8
05/16 - Nass - 15.0
05/17 - Nass - 8.7

*Total - 98.93*


----------



## severine (May 17, 2010)

bvibert said:


> *2010 MTB*
> 
> 04/19 - Nass - 7.25
> 04/20 - Nass - 7.65
> ...


Damnit! About to lose my lead on you!


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

severine said:


> Damnit! About to lose my lead on you!



Stop your silly running and get back on the bike.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 18, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles

Total = 86.28 miles


----------



## o3jeff (May 18, 2010)

Marc said:


> Farking cold out there today.  Good thing this is a rest week.  Easy day yesterday, moderate today, off tomorrow and Friday.  Easy Saturday and then MTB race in RI on Sunday.
> 
> 815 miles on the year, 55 trail and 760 road.  Way more intensity than last year.



How did you do at the race?


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> *2010 MTB*
> 
> 04/19 - Nass - 7.25
> 04/20 - Nass - 7.65
> ...



Nice! Impressive. I'm at a measly 14 miles and 2 rides. Told you it wasn't worth keeping track.  Still hoping for a RAW, maybe Friday.


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2010)

Greg said:


> Nice! Impressive. I'm at a measly 14 miles and 2 rides. Told you it wasn't worth keeping track.  Still hoping for a RAW, maybe Friday.



I've been trying to ride twice a week at least.  This week will be the exception, I'll be in Mexico on Friday so a RAW is out for me. 

We'll have to get out soon though!


----------



## Marc (May 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> How did you do at the race?



Bah!

I actually did OK.  7 out of 12 in the Senior II's (27-34), 12 seconds behind 6th and 1 minute behind 5th.  Competitive group.  Gnar course.  Rock gardens, mud, mud plus rocks, mud plus roots, etc.  12 miles in 1 hr 18 minutes.  The Senior II's were fast... well I got 14th out of 56 overall, which was still only good enough for the bottom half of Senior II.  I really need a season to up my speed.  Endurance is really good.  Need more speed.


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2010)

I'm at about 200 so far for May. Up to a 45 mile ride yesterday, with 1400 feet of climbing (700 of which came over about 7 miles.) Need a new chain though, that'll slow me down a little. Cassette will take evaluation, hoping it's good for another chain before replacement.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 21, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles

Total = 98.36 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 25, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles

Total = 103.36 miles


----------



## marcski (May 25, 2010)

I think I'm 6 days in a row. Tomorrow is a rest day for me as I have my daughter's 1st grade show in the a.m.

Thursday and Friday got out on the mountain bike in the local woods. Saturday did my regular road ride which is a bit under 30 miles but has about 1850' of climbing. Great training ride. I did it again this morning after doing some hill rides on the mountain bike on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## riverc0il (May 25, 2010)

Itching to get out today but it was way too hot. It was hovering at exactly 88 degrees but the sun was about to fall behind the hills. Then at 7:30p, the temp plummeted to 85 degrees in just a few minutes and I knew it was on. I only had an hour so I took my 14.2 mile Squam Lake Out & Back Route which is flat by local standards at only 736' elevation gain round trip.

I knew it was a race against the sun to make it back while it was still light out and I felt like really giving it a go so I peddled my lungs and legs off. Made it back in 44:23 which beat my previous best by five whole minutes with an average 19.2 MPH. Time to start getting up early so I can do longer rides without worrying about the heat! Gah, I hate summer weather.


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2010)

Finally broke a hundred miles tonight!

4-8	Case Mtn			4.98
4-11	W. Hartford Res		8.43
4-20	Case Mtn			6.11
4-22	Nass Scoville		5.07
4-24	Nass Stone		4.18
4-29	Nass Scoville		6.52
5-2	Nass Stone		8.57
5-6	Case Mtn			6.38
5-8	Grayville			6.49
5-11	Case Mtn			8.41
5-13	Case Mtn			6.31
5-15	Nass Scoville	        4.87
5-17	Nass Scoville		8.59
5-20	Nass Scoville		4.89
5-23	Nass Stone		7.10
5-25	Nass Scoville		9.69

Total    106.59


----------



## severine (May 25, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Finally broke a hundred miles tonight!
> 
> Total    106.59


Congrats!

I really need to get back on the bike...


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Finally broke a hundred miles tonight!
> 
> 4-8	Case Mtn			4.98
> 4-11	W. Hartford Res		8.43
> ...



Nice work!  One more ride and you'll beat your total from last year, and it's not even June yet!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 27, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles

Total = 111.04 miles


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nice work!  One more ride and you'll beat your total from last year, and it's not even June yet!



Completed that ride tonight, In 2 months I've already rode more than I did last year, have to see where I end up this year with another 5 months more of riding!


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Completed that ride tonight, In 2 months I've already rode more than I did last year, have to see where I end up this year with another 5 months more of riding!



I guess a bike that you really like makes a big difference!


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I guess a bike that you really like makes a big difference!



That along with a clear head and being healthy. Now I just need to try and use the bike to its limits a little!


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Now I just need to try and use the bike to its limits a little!



your getting much faster on the DHs and I was really impressed you took that drop tonight.


----------



## severine (May 28, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/12 14.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/15 7.31 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (where I got a little lost and almost had a close encounter with what I thought was a rattlesnake; instead, it was probably a black rat snake doing a damn good impression of a rattler!)
4/19 11.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/20 5.2 miles West Hartford Rez red loop & DT
4/23 3.55 miles White Memorial from Route 63, aka "butt kicker"
4/29 9.97 miles West Hartford Rez
5/28 5.76 miles Still Water Greenway-SLOW ride with the kids (including my son's 2nd day on a pedal bike)

Total for 2010 thus far: 105.85 miles


----------



## riverc0il (May 29, 2010)

Tough day on the road today. Drove to Lake Squam for a 27 mile ride around the Lake. First half of the ride went great. Made it all the way up the Route 25B hill successfully (322 vert in .8 mile), that felt great! Heading around the northeast side of the Lake, a "cut off" route I had hope to take turned out to be dirt sending me into Sandwich, added a few unplanned miles, and sent me up a heart breaker of a hill at 100 vert in only ~.1 mile. Maybe when I was fresh, but not then! Complete bonk halfway up that hill. Soon after, flat tire. Gah. The next six miles were all up and downs and I was mentally done at that point. 

Total ride was 27 miles and 2124' vert in 1:44:38 moving time, somewhat below my ability and expectations but my mind just was not into that second half of the ride, especially once that tire blew. That was the most elevation I have done on one ride this season. Given my location, I am starting to believe that looking at elevation change (or perhaps change/mile) is way more important than looking at mileage to approximate difficulty of the ride!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 29, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2   - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles

Total = 125.29 miles


----------



## marcski (May 31, 2010)

4 days in a row on the road bike...5 in total.

So after today's ride...I'll have logged over 110 miles and 8000' over this holiday weekend.   And that's just on the road bike.


----------



## Marc (May 31, 2010)

May total: 525.4 total miles, 29 dirt and 496.4 road

YTD: 1189.0 total miles, 77.2 dirt and 1111.8 road

Yesterday I did a 5 hour ride not totally on purpose.  DrJeff's club QV Velo had a ride leaving from Putnam, billed a 55-65 miles.  I decided to ride to the ride and then do the ride.  The ride was pretty fast, esp a few parts just before meet up points the fast guys really pushed.  There were a few serious road racing leg shavers and some expert cat MTB's playing roadie and whatnot; I was happy to hold their wheels when I could.  Total ride was just under 90 miles so I decided to take today off.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2010)

Marc said:


> May total: 525.4 total miles, 29 dirt and 496.4 road
> 
> YTD: 1189.0 total miles, 77.2 dirt and 1111.8 road
> 
> Yesterday I did a 5 hour ride not totally on purpose.  DrJeff's club QV Velo had a ride leaving from Putnam, billed a 55-65 miles.  I decided to ride to the ride and then do the ride.  The ride was pretty fast, esp a few parts just before meet up points the fast guys really pushed.  There were a few serious road racing leg shavers and some expert cat MTB's playing roadie and whatnot; I was happy to hold their wheels when I could.  Total ride was just under 90 miles so I decided to take today off.



Yup, those guys that go on the weekend FAST paced rides are pretty hard core!  They were flipping out a bit on Saturday PM when someone hacked the server for the online forum for the club and the usual weekend fast ride crew weren't sure if they'd be able to meet up at a certain time/place for their ride  :lol:  My blackberry was buzzing almost non stop with new messages Saturday evening until they got the online forums fixed!

While I don't ride with that crew, many of them join in on the less aggressive group rides that my wife goes on and sh really appreciates that they both do take the time, and enjoy taking the time to dispense some of their cycling knowledge to the less experienced in the group!


----------



## Marc (Jun 1, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Yup, those guys that go on the weekend FAST paced rides are pretty hard core!  They were flipping out a bit on Saturday PM when someone hacked the server for the online forum for the club and the usual weekend fast ride crew weren't sure if they'd be able to meet up at a certain time/place for their ride  :lol:  My blackberry was buzzing almost non stop with new messages Saturday evening until they got the online forums fixed!
> 
> While I don't ride with that crew, many of them join in on the less aggressive group rides that my wife goes on and sh really appreciates that they both do take the time, and enjoy taking the time to dispense some of their cycling knowledge to the less experienced in the group!



Nice guys though, I really like the ppl in the group.  Wayne led the ride and did a great job at keeping people together.  A couple of them invited me to ride with them tomorrow out of the Fitness Factory.  I'm mentally preparing myself to get dropped a lot


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2010)

Marc said:


> Nice guys though, I really like the ppl in the group.  Wayne led the ride and did a great job at keeping people together.  A couple of them invited me to ride with them tomorrow out of the Fitness Factory.  I'm mentally preparing myself to get dropped a lot



Ooh, the Wednesday night ride   That's where they really tend to go all out (from what I've heard) as it's all about getting as many miles as possible in while there's still daylight to be had!  

And yup, overall there's some really fun, nice people in the club.


----------



## Marc (Jun 1, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Ooh, the Wednesday night ride   That's where they really tend to go all out (from what I've heard) as it's all about getting as many miles as possible in while there's still daylight to be had!
> 
> And yup, overall there's some really fun, nice people in the club.



I checked out the loop they have online for it, and I know the roads well, so I'm glad about that.  One of the best ways to get faster is to ride with faster people


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 2, 2010)

*37.5 Max MPH*

I think I can relate to MTB'ers banking a really tight turn at high speed through the woods. I think I just set a life time max speed on a bike of 37.5 MPH.   I wasn't sure weather to shit myself or laugh with glee.

Coming over the top of a hill, I knew there was a down on the other side. I had no idea it was a steep down into a tight S turn. Before I knew it and before I had time to check my six, I was going damn fast and the brakes were not helping much. Then enter the S turn. Uh oh. 

I have no idea what is coming up. I take the lane, let go of the brakes, and trust in the bike, leaning into the turn. What a ride! Would have felt better about it if I had checked my six at the top of the hill.  I am just damn lucky there was not a car behind me when I needed to take the lane. Lesson learned on that one. Campton loop via 3/49/175 23.2 miles in 1:20:42 for average speed of 17.3 MPH. 3 is freshly paved in places. 

May totals were not much at 199.5 miles, 11,468' gain, and 11:18 moving time but I have only been going 3-4 times a week now for two weeks. I think 1000 miles for June seems likely at my current pace.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2010)

4 rides. Up to about 30 miles or so. Pretty lame, but I got in two rides this week which felt great, and has inspired me to try and get out more.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> 4 rides. Up to about 30 miles or so. Pretty lame, but I got in two rides this week which felt great, and has inspired me to try and get out more.



Nice work getting out twice this week.  Hope to see more of that!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25
04/20 - Nass - 7.65
04/24 - Nass - 7.63
04/27 - Nass - 6.86
05/01 - Nass - 7.14
05/02 - Tyler Mill - 10.50
05/04 - Nass - 6.1
05/09 - Nass - 12.3
05/11 - Nass - 9.8
05/16 - Nass - 15.0
05/17 - Nass - 8.7
05/28 - Nass - 9.3
05/30 - Nass - 10.3
05/31 - Nass - 3.5
06/02 - Nass - 9.0

*Total - 131.03*


----------



## Marc (Jun 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Ooh, the Wednesday night ride   That's where they really tend to go all out (from what I've heard) as it's all about getting as many miles as possible in while there's still daylight to be had!
> 
> And yup, overall there's some really fun, nice people in the club.



Aw man was that fun.  I'll be back for that ride fer shure.  I wasn't with the front group, but second to front during most hammer drops.

Hammer fest.  Fun, fun, fun.  And a good workout.  Too bad my crapputer crapped out, I think average speed was in the neighborhood of 20-22 mph for the 33 miles.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 3, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles

Total = 136.39 miles


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> May totals were not much at 199.5 miles, 11,468' gain, and 11:18 moving time but I have only been going 3-4 times a week now for two weeks. I think 1000 miles for June seems likely at my current pace.



Clearly, someone's hooked 

Keep it up!  We need more roadies on this forum.


----------



## marcski (Jun 3, 2010)

Marc said:


> Clearly, someone's hooked
> 
> Keep it up!  We need more roadies on this forum.



I'd love to be able to find the hours to ride more miles on the road.  I can  probably only lget about....120-150 miles a week on the road bike I'll be happy.... Those are hilly miles though...probably about 8-9000' per week.  Throw in a few mountain bike rides each week and I should be good to go!


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 3, 2010)

Marc said:


> Clearly, someone's hooked


Just bought a pair of gloves, 2nd water bottle rack and bottle (since I am starting to ride further distances), cycling socks (instead of using rolled down ski socks), and CO2 (pumping up my first flat with my old pump reminded me this was overdue). Already bought a cheap computer w/cadence a few weeks ago (surprised my cadence was as high as it was!). Registered for my first century already as well.

Yup, minorly hooked.  Or, well, re-hooked, I should say. Already dropped 7ish lbs, so that helps motivation too (diet changes helped with that too, though).


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Already dropped 7ish lbs, so that helps motivation too (diet changes helped with that too, though).



Congrats!  I will say that I also most definitely fall into the category where smaller numbers on the scale = big motivating factor for me too!


----------



## Marc (Jun 4, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Just bought a pair of gloves, 2nd water bottle rack and bottle (since I am starting to ride further distances), cycling socks (instead of using rolled down ski socks), and CO2 (pumping up my first flat with my old pump reminded me this was overdue). Already bought a cheap computer w/cadence a few weeks ago (surprised my cadence was as high as it was!). Registered for my first century already as well.
> 
> Yup, minorly hooked.  Or, well, re-hooked, I should say. Already dropped 7ish lbs, so that helps motivation too (diet changes helped with that too, though).



Score man.  It's amazing how much faster going uphill is when pounds come off.  What century are you doing?


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> Score man.  It's amazing how much faster going uphill is when pounds come off.  What century are you doing?


Totally, can't wait to get down even lower. If I can loose 20 lbs then that will be almost a 10% reduction in rider weight. And get me down to where I really shouldn't be above any ways. Maybe I won't break as many 8000s next season, either. :lol:

Doing the TriState Seacoast Century. Posted a Trips & Events forum post about it in case any one else is doing it that has not checked that forum. Flat as a pancake. Just hoping for low winds and I should be able to effortlessly spin and fly most of the way given what my regular routes are around here!


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, freaking awesome afternoon for riding this evening. Left home with intent of biking to Bristol and deciding whether to do an Out and Back or continue around a loop along Newfound Lake to Plymouth. I was feeling GREAT as I rode into Bristol and decided to keep going and was glad I did. Amazing ride with perfect temp, just enough of a work out, and great views. Riding along lakes and small mountains never gets old. 

Crested the big hill on Tenney Mountain Highway between Plymouth and East Hebron and hit 40.8 max MPH on the down. WOW! My mouth was so dry, it took me four attempts to let out a proper WOOOO!!!! and I had perma grin all the way back into Plymouth.

2008' vert during 36.4 miles in 2:04:37, 17.5 avg. It can rain all weekend for all I care, that was a few days worth of fun right there! Time to bump the mileage up into the lower 40s next weekend. I think I might have enough base miles down to try to ride with the local mid-week group ride.


----------



## marcski (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice ride Steve...I hit 41.4 on my "regular" ride today. Fastest I've gone on it...There are 2 large hills with enough room....and if you pedal hard as you crest and keep going hard over the crest and on the way down and then tuck....I hit it easy this morning too...my old fastest was 40.5 and I thought that was about as fast as I could take it on this route..but after this morning, I'm thinking I can take it a notch up past today's speed. :-D:-D

Fastest I've ever gone on my bike was 45.6 I think in Harriman State Park....it was a few years ago when I first started road riding....I started to slow at that point..the guys I was with kept it up and broke 50 on the same hill.


----------



## Marc (Jun 6, 2010)

Went up to the Woodstock area for my girlfriend's half marathon today, so I did a little climb fest on the bike yesterday:







http://ridewithgps.com/routes/92675

This was actually harder than the 10,000' suffer fest I did in NW MA last year.  All the gradients were steeper.  Most hovered right around 10% and over (I'm looking at you, East Mtn Road and the west side of Brandon gap).  Felt kinda crappy near the end mostly from the weather, 83 and humid.  Ate peanuts.  Felt good again.  

Yay me.


----------



## marcski (Jun 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> Went up to the Woodstock area for my girlfriend's half marathon today, so I did a little climb fest on the bike yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet century Marc...gotta love that climbing.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn. So Marc, are you doing any BUMPS races or what? :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jun 7, 2010)

marcski said:


> Sweet century Marc...gotta love that climbing.



Thanks.  Like I said, the weather was as bad as it could have been for me.  I'd like to do it again when it's cooler.



riverc0il said:


> Damn. So Marc, are you doing any BUMPS races or what? :lol:



Heh, no thanks.  I like climbing alright, but I don't like it that much.  A few hard climbing rides like this in a year is probably enough to satisfy me.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 11, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles
6/11 - Pine Ridge - 6.45 miles

Total = 142.84 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 13, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles
6/11 - Pine Ridge - 6.45 miles
6/12 - Pine Ridge - 5.62 miles

Total = 148.46 miles


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25
04/20 - Nass - 7.65
04/24 - Nass - 7.63
04/27 - Nass - 6.86
05/01 - Nass - 7.14
05/02 - Tyler Mill - 10.50
05/04 - Nass - 6.1
05/09 - Nass - 12.3
05/11 - Nass - 9.8
05/16 - Nass - 15.0
05/17 - Nass - 8.7
05/28 - Nass - 9.3
05/30 - Nass - 10.3
05/31 - Nass - 3.5
06/02 - Nass - 9.0
06/07 - WH Rez - 8.5
06/11 - Nass - 9.9

*Total - 149.43*


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 14, 2010)

broke 200 over the weekend at the beach - 224 total, 154 mi singletrack over 21 rides with some new stuff at hammond hill and plattsburgh ny/ 70 rail trail-tow path-road mi on 3 rides


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 14, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Doing the TriState Seacoast Century. Posted a Trips & Events forum post about it in case any one else is doing it that has not checked that forum. Flat as a pancake. Just hoping for low winds and I should be able to effortlessly spin and fly most of the way given what my regular routes are around here!



My wife and I do this ride every year. We go with a big group of mostly AMC Connecticut people but others too. Not too sure about this year yet since we're trying to schedule a bike trip in Spain around the same time.

This is a very flat century, the flatest I know of. It's even flatter than the Naragansett Bay Wheelmen's "The Flatest Century in the East" . 

Like you mentioned the wind on the way back can be an issue though. Even with the wind we usually average over 19mph on this one.


----------



## marcski (Jun 14, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> My wife and I do this ride every year. We go with a big group of mostly AMC Connecticut people but others too. Not too sure about this year yet since we're trying to schedule a bike trip in Spain around the same time.



Will you be there to catch any stages of the Vuelta?  Where is your trip? Basque country and/or Catalonia?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 16, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles
6/11 - Pine Ridge - 6.45 miles
6/12 - Pine Ridge - 5.62 miles
6/16 - Bradbury State Park - 10.25 miles

Total = 158.71 miles


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 17, 2010)

marcski said:


> Will you be there to catch any stages of the Vuelta?  Where is your trip? Basque country and/or Catalonia?



We'll arrive after the tour. Looking to go the week of Sept 22-29.
Catalonia region. 
Doing a self tour through http://www.creativecatalonia.com

I've got mixed feeling about Spain now because of the Vuelta snub to Team Radio Shack. They're protecting their hometown hero 's chance at winning (Alberto Contador) by not allowing one of the most competetive teams to race!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 20, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles
6/11 - Pine Ridge - 6.45 miles
6/12 - Pine Ridge - 5.62 miles
6/16 - Bradbury State Park - 10.25 miles
6/18 - Bradbury State Park - 8.16 miles

Total = 166.87 miles


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2010)

4-8	Case Mtn			4.98
4-11	W. Hartford Res		8.43
4-20	Case Mtn			6.11
4-22	Nass Scoville			5.07
4-24	Nass Stone			4.18
4-29	Nass Scoville			6.52
5-2	Nass Stone			8.57
5-6	Case Mtn			6.38
5-8	Grayville			6.49
5-11	Case Mtn			8.41
5-13	Case Mtn			6.31
5-15	Nass Scoville(69’er)		4.87
5-17	Nass Scoville			8.59
5-20	Nass Scoville			4.89
5-23	Nass Stone			7.10
5-25	Nass Scoville			9.69
5-27	W. Hartford Res		9.70
5-28	Nass Scoville			11.80
5-30	Nass soccer fields		10.30
5-31	Nass Scoville			6.90
6-2	Nass soccer fields		4.26
6-5	Nass soccer fields		8.08
6-6	Case Mtn			6.31
6-11	W. Hartford Res		9.93
6-16	Case – Birch Mtn Rd		7.39
6-17	Case Mtn			7.71
6-19	W. Hartford Res		9.64
6-20	Tyler Mill			8.44

Total 207.05


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Total 207.05



Nice!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25
04/20 - Nass - 7.65
04/24 - Nass - 7.63
04/27 - Nass - 6.86
05/01 - Nass - 7.14
05/02 - Tyler Mill - 10.50
05/04 - Nass - 6.1
05/09 - Nass - 12.3
05/11 - Nass - 9.8
05/16 - Nass - 15.0
05/17 - Nass - 8.7
05/28 - Nass - 9.3
05/30 - Nass - 10.3
05/31 - Nass - 3.5
06/02 - Nass - 9.0
06/07 - WH Rez - 8.5
06/11 - Nass - 9.9
06/15 - Nass - 7.0
06/18 - Nass - 9.8
06/20 - Nepaug - 7.1

*Total - 173.33*


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 22, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles
6/11 - Pine Ridge - 6.45 miles
6/12 - Pine Ridge - 5.62 miles
6/16 - Bradbury State Park - 10.25 miles
6/18 - Bradbury State Park - 8.16 miles
6/22 - UMaine Forrest - 10.96 miles

Total = 177.83 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 27, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles (with fellow AZ'er Powpig2002)
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles (before my chain crapped out...sigh)
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles
6/11 - Pine Ridge - 6.45 miles
6/12 - Pine Ridge - 5.62 miles
6/16 - Bradbury State Park - 10.25 miles
6/18 - Bradbury State Park - 8.16 miles
6/22 - UMaine Forrest - 10.96 miles
6/27 - Bradbury State Park - 8.73 miles

Total = 186.56 miles


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25
04/20 - Nass - 7.65
04/24 - Nass - 7.63
04/27 - Nass - 6.86
05/01 - Nass - 7.14
05/02 - Tyler Mill - 10.50
05/04 - Nass - 6.1
05/09 - Nass - 12.3
05/11 - Nass - 9.8
05/16 - Nass - 15.0
05/17 - Nass - 8.7
05/28 - Nass - 9.3
05/30 - Nass - 10.3
05/31 - Nass - 3.5
06/02 - Nass - 9.0
06/07 - WH Rez - 8.5
06/11 - Nass - 9.9
06/15 - Nass - 7.0
06/18 - Nass - 9.8
06/20 - Nepaug - 7.1
06/22 - Nass - 9.3
06/25 - Nass - 8.96
06/26 - Nass - 8.04

*Total - 199.63*


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 28, 2010)

Half a century today! Well, almost. Close enough. 48+ miles in 2:45:00 for an average MPH of 17.4 with a total of 2700' vertical gain. I think I could do two of those in one day given a big enough rest period at this point. Still plenty of time to keep building. 10%+ a week gets me to 75% by the end of July. This coming week is a rest week, though. Off to Florida for a company meeting (Meh! My second least favorite state in the country behind Ohio) so I get a rest week as a reward for my new mile stone.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Half a century today! Well, almost. Close enough. 48+ miles in 2:45:00 for an average MPH of 17.4 with a total of 2700' vertical gain. I think I could do two of those in one day given a big enough rest period at this point. Still plenty of time to keep building. 10%+ a week gets me to 75% by the end of July. This coming week is a rest week, though. Off to Florida for a company meeting (Meh! My second least favorite state in the country behind Ohio) so I get a rest week as a reward for my new mile stone.



Nice work riverc0il!


----------



## Marc (Jun 29, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Half a century today! Well, almost. Close enough. 48+ miles in 2:45:00 for an average MPH of 17.4 with a total of 2700' vertical gain. I think I could do two of those in one day given a big enough rest period at this point. Still plenty of time to keep building. 10%+ a week gets me to 75% by the end of July. This coming week is a rest week, though. Off to Florida for a company meeting (Meh! My second least favorite state in the country behind Ohio) so I get a rest week as a reward for my new mile stone.



Then you could easily do a century at 15.5 ish mph.


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 1, 2010)

slow start to the year but a good June. 
353 miles in the last 5 days as part of the Bike VA tour Including the Vesuvias climb up to the blue Ridge parkway.

March 114 miles
April 271 miles
May 585 miles
June 790 miles

total so far this year 1760 road miles.


----------



## powbmps (Jul 1, 2010)

:-o:-o:-o  Uhhhh...wow!



mlctvt said:


> slow start to the year but a good June.
> 353 miles in the last 5 days as part of the Bike VA tour Including the Vesuvias climb up to the blue Ridge parkway.
> 
> March 114 miles
> ...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 4, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles 
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles 
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles
6/11 - Pine Ridge - 6.45 miles
6/12 - Pine Ridge - 5.62 miles
6/16 - Bradbury State Park - 10.25 miles
6/18 - Bradbury State Park - 8.16 miles
6/22 - UMaine Forrest - 10.96 miles
6/27 - Bradbury State Park - 8.73 miles
7/1 - Bradbury State Park - 10.03 miles
7/2 - UMaine Forrest - 7.82 Miles

Total = 204.41 miles


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25
04/20 - Nass - 7.65
04/24 - Nass - 7.63
04/27 - Nass - 6.86
05/01 - Nass - 7.14
05/02 - Tyler Mill - 10.50
05/04 - Nass - 6.1
05/09 - Nass - 12.3
05/11 - Nass - 9.8
05/16 - Nass - 15.0
05/17 - Nass - 8.7
05/28 - Nass - 9.3
05/30 - Nass - 10.3
05/31 - Nass - 3.5
06/02 - Nass - 9.0
06/07 - WH Rez - 8.5
06/11 - Nass - 9.9
06/15 - Nass - 7.0
06/18 - Nass - 9.8
06/20 - Nepaug - 7.1
06/22 - Nass - 9.3
06/25 - Nass - 8.96
06/26 - Nass - 8.04
06/29 - WH Rez - 9.9
07/02 - Nass - 11.5
07/04 - Nass - 10.5
07/05 - Meriden - 8.5

*Total - 240.03*


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 8, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles
6/11 - Pine Ridge - 6.45 miles
6/12 - Pine Ridge - 5.62 miles
6/16 - Bradbury State Park - 10.25 miles
6/18 - Bradbury State Park - 8.16 miles
6/22 - UMaine Forrest - 10.96 miles
6/27 - Bradbury State Park - 8.73 miles
7/1 - Bradbury State Park - 10.03 miles
7/2 - UMaine Forrest - 7.82 Miles
7/8 - Pine Ridge - 6.16 Miles

Total = 210.56 miles


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 8, 2010)

4-8	Case Mtn			4.98
4-11	W. Hartford Res		8.43
4-20	Case Mtn			6.11
4-22	Nass Scoville			5.07
4-24	Nass Stone			4.18
4-29	Nass Scoville			6.52
5-2	Nass Stone			8.57
5-6	Case Mtn			6.38
5-8	Grayville			6.49
5-11	Case Mtn			8.41
5-13	Case Mtn			6.31
5-15	Nass Scoville(69’er)		4.87
5-17	Nass Scoville			8.59
5-20	Nass Scoville			4.89
5-23	Nass Stone			7.10
5-25	Nass Scoville			9.69
5-27	W. Hartford Res		9.70
5-28	Nass Scoville			11.80
5-30	Nass soccer fields		10.30
5-31	Nass Scoville			6.90
6-2	Nass soccer fields		4.26
6-5	Nass soccer fields		8.08
6-6	Case Mtn			6.31
6-11	W. Hartford Res		9.93
6-16	Case – Birch Mtn Rd		7.39
6-17	Case Mtn			7.71
6-19	W. Hartford Res		9.64
6-20	Tyler Mill			8.44
6-23	Case Mtn			8.43
6-24	Case Mtn			7.23
6-25	W. Hartford Res		8.81
6-27	Nass Scoville			10.38
6-29	W. Hartford Res		9.94
6-30	Case Mtn			1.70
7-1	W. Hartford Res		8.64
7-2	Nass Sessions			11.53
7-4	Nass soccer fields		9.91
7-5	Hubbard Park			8.68
7-8	Case Mtn			8.78

Total 301.08


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25
04/20 - Nass - 7.65
04/24 - Nass - 7.63
04/27 - Nass - 6.86
05/01 - Nass - 7.14
05/02 - Tyler Mill - 10.50
05/04 - Nass - 6.1
05/09 - Nass - 12.3
05/11 - Nass - 9.8
05/16 - Nass - 15.0
05/17 - Nass - 8.7
05/28 - Nass - 9.3
05/30 - Nass - 10.3
05/31 - Nass - 3.5
06/02 - Nass - 9.0
06/07 - WH Rez - 8.5
06/11 - Nass - 9.9
06/15 - Nass - 7.0
06/18 - Nass - 9.8
06/20 - Nepaug - 7.1
06/22 - Nass - 9.3
06/25 - Nass - 8.96
06/26 - Nass - 8.04
06/29 - WH Rez - 9.9
07/02 - Nass - 11.5
07/04 - Nass - 10.5
07/05 - Meriden - 8.5
07/08 - Nass - 10.5
07/11 - Nass - 11.2

*Total - 261.73*


----------



## severine (Jul 12, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/12 14.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/15 7.31 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (where I got a little lost and almost had a close encounter with what I thought was a rattlesnake; instead, it was probably a black rat snake doing a damn good impression of a rattler!)
4/19 11.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/20 5.2 miles West Hartford Rez red loop & DT
4/23 3.55 miles White Memorial from Route 63, aka "butt kicker"
4/29 9.97 miles West Hartford Rez
5/28 5.76 miles Still Water Greenway-SLOW ride with the kids (including my son's 2nd day on a pedal bike)
7/12 6.78 miles road cycling (on the MTB)

Total for 2010 thus far: 112.63 miles


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/12 14.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/15 7.31 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (where I got a little lost and almost had a close encounter with what I thought was a rattlesnake; instead, it was probably a black rat snake doing a damn good impression of a rattler!)
4/19 11.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/20 5.2 miles West Hartford Rez red loop & DT
4/23 3.55 miles White Memorial from Route 63, aka "butt kicker"
4/29 9.97 miles West Hartford Rez
5/28 5.76 miles Still Water Greenway-SLOW ride with the kids (including my son's 2nd day on a pedal bike)
7/12 6.78 miles road cycling (on the MTB)
7/13 10.92 miles road cycling (on the MTB)

Total for 2010 thus far: 123.55 miles


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

severine said:


> 4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
> 4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
> 4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
> 4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
> ...



If you want to get out and start hitting the trail again, I overheard the ladies on last nights ride talking about having another woman's ride coming up, I could inquire about it for you as long as it doesn't interfere with woodcore and I riding with Brian!:wink:


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> If you want to get out and start hitting the trail again, I overheard the ladies on last nights ride talking about having another woman's ride coming up, I could inquire about it for you as long as it doesn't interfere with woodcore and I riding with Brian!:wink:


Yeah, you just want an excuse to talk to the chicas!  

Thanks but I think I'm going to stick it out solo for now. Too slow and too freaked out about the techie stuff--I'd probably just hold everyone back.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2010)

severine said:


> Yeah, you just want an excuse to talk to the chicas!
> 
> Thanks but I think I'm going to stick it out solo for now. Too slow and too freaked out about the techie stuff--I'd probably just hold everyone back.



Aside from just getting miles in the best way to improve MTBing is to ride with other people...  Just saying...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

severine said:


> Yeah, you just want an excuse to talk to the chicas!
> 
> Thanks but I think I'm going to stick it out solo for now. Too slow and too freaked out about the techie stuff--I'd probably just hold everyone back.





bvibert said:


> Aside from just getting miles in the best way to improve MTBing is to ride with other people...  Just saying...



What Brian said, Stitch and Sammy are good people. As stitch was saying last night the whole purpose of the BSS is to get new people out riding without intimidating them and helping them progress. Said he gets more satisfaction out of watching people progress on the bikes than battling the CF guys on the trails.

Ok, back on topic. Pulled an 11 + mile ride last night.


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What Brian said, Stitch and Sammy are good people. As stitch was saying last night the whole purpose of the BSS is to get new people out riding without intimidating them and helping them progress. Said he gets more satisfaction out of watching people progress on the bikes than battling the CF guys on the trails.
> 
> Ok, back on topic. Pulled an 11 + mile ride last night.


That's great that they feel that way! 

Nice job on the 11+ miles last night!


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/12 14.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/15 7.31 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (where I got a little lost and almost had a close encounter with what I thought was a rattlesnake; instead, it was probably a black rat snake doing a damn good impression of a rattler!)
4/19 11.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/20 5.2 miles West Hartford Rez red loop & DT
4/23 3.55 miles White Memorial from Route 63, aka "butt kicker"
4/29 9.97 miles West Hartford Rez
5/28 5.76 miles Still River Greenway-SLOW ride with the kids (including my son's 2nd day on a pedal bike)
7/12 6.78 miles road cycling (on the MTB)
7/13 10.92 miles road cycling (on the MTB)
7/15 6.18 miles road cycling & exploring (on the MTB)-tried to check out some potential single track within riding distance from the house, too

Total for 2010 thus far: 129.73 miles


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 18, 2010)

Recently increased my normal cadence from a really generic "80-90ish" to specifically 90rpm (or a touch higher) and have seen some nice performance increases. Legs are a little sore from the recent change as the muscles adjust (and a lack of biking in general due to the recent heat wave) but I think in a week or two they will be adapted to the faster cadence. 

Today I extended a 33+ mile loop by 3 additional miles which included an additional 300 vertical gain and I beat my best MPH for the shorter version of the loop by 0.3. 36.7 miles total for an average of 18 MPH which is a pace I have never come close to on any ride over 23 miles. 

The funny thing is that I had planned this to be a "slow" ride. Which it was for the first half. And then I got to the rolling hills, went down into the drops, and before I even knew what I was doing, well, it was no longer a slow ride! Any ways, if I had been going for it for the whole ride, I might have been even faster (or I might have run out of gas, who knows :lol: ).


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25
04/20 - Nass - 7.65
04/24 - Nass - 7.63
04/27 - Nass - 6.86
05/01 - Nass - 7.14
05/02 - Tyler Mill - 10.50
05/04 - Nass - 6.1
05/09 - Nass - 12.3
05/11 - Nass - 9.8
05/16 - Nass - 15.0
05/17 - Nass - 8.7
05/28 - Nass - 9.3
05/30 - Nass - 10.3
05/31 - Nass - 3.5
06/02 - Nass - 9.0
06/07 - WH Rez - 8.5
06/11 - Nass - 9.9
06/15 - Nass - 7.0
06/18 - Nass - 9.8
06/20 - Nepaug - 7.1
06/22 - Nass - 9.3
06/25 - Nass - 8.96
06/26 - Nass - 8.04
06/29 - WH Rez - 9.9
07/02 - Nass - 11.5
07/04 - Nass - 10.5
07/05 - Meriden - 8.5
07/08 - Nass - 10.5
07/11 - Nass - 11.2
07/15 - Case - 12.2
07/17 - WH Rez - 9.58

*Total - 283.51*


----------



## marcski (Jul 19, 2010)

I had a great ride on Saturday...My buddy joined me but ended up having to head back after about 35 minutes so I ended up extending my ride as we had nothing important pending. I ended up with 46.64 miles at 17.0 mph with 2900 feet of climbing.  Then went out had a bunch of beers and some yummy sushi, stayed out until past 1 and then did my regular ride the next day..27 miles 1850' of vertical at 16.5 mph.

Riv...I try to keep my cadence between 90-100....


----------



## powbmps (Jul 19, 2010)

I suffered my way through this:

http://www.new-hampshire.com/lions/mountain/mountain.html

Great course and great weather.  Somehow the 39 y.o guy I was riding with signed up in Seniors II (27-34).  He has never raced before, but ended up winning the division on a 15 year old Specialized.  Veterans I (35-41) was pretty tough with three guys finishing in under 60 minutes.

Those friggin' tandem riders beat me again!


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 19, 2010)

this friggin blows - house & yard renovations along with graduation party prep has kept me off the bike the last 2 weeks...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 19, 2010)

just crossed 700 miles


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2010)

*2010 MTB

Total - Like fifty some odd miles...*

:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

Greg said:


> *2010 MTB
> 
> Total - Like fifty some odd miles...*
> 
> :lol:



Nice work! :beer:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 19, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles
6/11 - Pine Ridge - 6.45 miles
6/12 - Pine Ridge - 5.62 miles
6/16 - Bradbury State Park - 10.25 miles
6/18 - Bradbury State Park - 8.16 miles
6/22 - UMaine Forrest - 10.96 miles
6/27 - Bradbury State Park - 8.73 miles
7/1 - Bradbury State Park - 10.03 miles
7/2 - UMaine Forrest - 7.82 Miles
7/8 - Pine Ridge - 6.16 Miles
7/17 - Kingdom Trails - 15.20 miles

Total = 225.76 miles


----------



## LaneMeyer (Jul 19, 2010)

I finally made it to the Kingdom Trails.  Rode about 5 hours Friday, 5-1/2 Saturday and 2-1/2 on Sunday.  I think it was about 50+ miles altogether.
Really nice trails.


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/12 14.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/15 7.31 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (where I got a little lost and almost had a close encounter with what I thought was a rattlesnake; instead, it was probably a black rat snake doing a damn good impression of a rattler!)
4/19 11.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/20 5.2 miles West Hartford Rez red loop & DT
4/23 3.55 miles White Memorial from Route 63, aka "butt kicker"
4/29 9.97 miles West Hartford Rez
5/28 5.76 miles Still River Greenway-SLOW ride with the kids (including my son's 2nd day on a pedal bike)
7/12 6.78 miles road cycling (on the MTB)
7/13 10.92 miles road cycling (on the MTB)
7/15 6.18 miles road cycling & exploring (on the MTB)-tried to check out some potential single track within riding distance from the house, too
7/28 11.11 miles road cycling (on the MTB)

Total for 2010 thus far: 140.84 miles


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

04/19 - Nass - 7.25
04/20 - Nass - 7.65
04/24 - Nass - 7.63
04/27 - Nass - 6.86
05/01 - Nass - 7.14
05/02 - Tyler Mill - 10.50
05/04 - Nass - 6.1
05/09 - Nass - 12.3
05/11 - Nass - 9.8
05/16 - Nass - 15.0
05/17 - Nass - 8.7
05/28 - Nass - 9.3
05/30 - Nass - 10.3
05/31 - Nass - 3.5
06/02 - Nass - 9.0
06/07 - WH Rez - 8.5
06/11 - Nass - 9.9
06/15 - Nass - 7.0
06/18 - Nass - 9.8
06/20 - Nepaug - 7.1
06/22 - Nass - 9.3
06/25 - Nass - 8.96
06/26 - Nass - 8.04
06/29 - WH Rez - 9.9
07/02 - Nass - 11.5
07/04 - Nass - 10.5
07/05 - Meriden - 8.5
07/08 - Nass - 10.5
07/11 - Nass - 11.2
07/15 - Case - 12.2
07/17 - WH Rez - 9.58
07/19 - Nass - 5.25
07/26 - WH Rez - 9.2

*Total - 297.96*

Almost broke 300... :-?


----------



## marcski (Jul 28, 2010)

I haven't been on my mountain bike in weeks...My road bike is getting mucho usage!! 5-6 days a week..... 150-200 miles a week probably...lots of hills...My weight is down and my average speed is up.  Which is the cause and effect?  Am I riding faster because I'm down close to my fighting weight or have I dropped a few because I'm riding faster??


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2010)

marcski said:


> I haven't been on my mountain bike in weeks...My road bike is getting mucho usage!! 5-6 days a week..... 150-200 miles a week probably...lots of hills...My weight is down and my average speed is up.  Which is the cause and effect?  Am I riding faster because I'm down close to my fighting weight or have I dropped a few because I'm riding faster??


I think I could almost be converted to road biking at this point. Now that I've sampled it a bit with the mountain bike on a road where people drive 50+ mph, it's not as scary as I thought.


----------



## marcski (Jul 28, 2010)

severine said:


> I think I could almost be converted to road biking at this point. Now that I've sampled it a bit with the mountain bike on a road where people drive 50+ mph, it's not as scary as I thought.



Yeah, I really enjoy both.  I'm a fair weather road biker...I guess its the wind, because once I'm dressed right, I don't mind mountain biking through the winter..but once it drops down much below 50....I tend to shy away from the road bike.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 28, 2010)

marcski said:


> I haven't been on my mountain bike in weeks...My road bike is getting mucho usage!! 5-6 days a week..... 150-200 miles a week probably...lots of hills...My weight is down and my average speed is up.  Which is the cause and effect?  Am I riding faster because I'm down close to my fighting weight or have I dropped a few because I'm riding faster??


Nice! I need to step it up to doing more than an average of three rides per week. Work has been hammering me pretty hard and I have been doing a lot of 7a-7p or later days. I don't have the motivation to wake up with the first rays of light and its getting darker sooner. Hopefully work will level off a bit and I can up the days per week one or two. Even with low mileage as a rest day, I am sure it would help.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> *2010 MTB*
> 
> *Total - 297.96*
> 
> Almost broke 300... :-?



I guess with last nights ride you broke the 300 mile mark, nice job!.

Now I just have to find time to get back out riding, one week today since my last ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I guess with last nights ride you broke the 300 mile mark, nice job!.
> 
> Now I just have to find time to get back out riding, one week today since my last ride.



Sure did!  Shouldn't be too hard to beat my mileage of 360 from last year...

Riding after work tomorrow if you're interested!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 31, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles
6/11 - Pine Ridge - 6.45 miles
6/12 - Pine Ridge - 5.62 miles
6/16 - Bradbury State Park - 10.25 miles
6/18 - Bradbury State Park - 8.16 miles
6/22 - UMaine Forrest - 10.96 miles
6/27 - Bradbury State Park - 8.73 miles
7/1 - Bradbury State Park - 10.03 miles
7/2 - UMaine Forrest - 7.82 Miles
7/8 - Pine Ridge - 6.16 Miles
7/17 - Kingdom Trails - 15.20 miles
7/29 - Bradbury State Park - 8.6 miles
7/30 - Kingdom Trails - 18.5 miles
7/31 - Kingdom Trails - 12.95 miles

Total = 265.81 miles


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 1, 2010)

2010 road miles 

March 114 miles
April 271 miles
May 585 miles
June 790 miles
July 621 miles

total so far this year 2381 miles.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 1, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> 2010 road miles
> 
> total so far this year 2381 miles.



Holy s**t!  That is nuts.

I was feeling good about reaching 10% of that.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 29.39*

*May - 92.64*

*June - 87.5*

*July - 119.43*
07/02 - Nass - 11.5
07/04 - Nass - 10.5
07/05 - Meriden - 8.5
07/08 - Nass - 10.5
07/11 - Nass - 11.2
07/15 - Case - 12.2
07/17 - WH Rez - 9.58
07/19 - Nass - 5.25
07/26 - WH Rez - 9.2
07/28 - Nass - 10.5
07/30 - Nass - 8.5
07/31 - Nass - 12.0


*Total - 328.96*


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Aug 1, 2010)

1300 road miles since May1.  Season just kicking in....


----------



## Greg (Aug 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> *2010 MTB*
> 
> *April - 29.39*
> 
> ...



Wow. Nice job, Brian. I think my total for the season last year was a bit over 300.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> Wow. Nice job, Brian. I think my total for the season last year was a bit over 300.



Thanks, it's been great getting out 2-3 times a week most weeks.  Last year I got 360 miles on the bike, this year I'll have no problem going over 400.  Now if only I could curb my voracious appetite when I get home from a ride I might actually drop a few pounds by ski season...


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 2, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Holy s**t!  That is nuts.
> 
> I was feeling good about reaching 10% of that.



the sad part is I've got friends that have 2x the amount of miles I've got so far this year. Many retired guys in their late 50s or early 60s can ride 500-600 miles per WEEK!

I ride about 5 days a week normally 25-35 miles each day for 3 week days and longer on the two weekend days. It doesn't take too much time to put in these miles. 
I don't have any kids and my wife does the same miles with me so that makes it easier. It's what we do to spend time together this time of year. I'm very lucky.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 5, 2010)

woo hoo back on the bike last night for the first time since july 4th weekend - too much work, yard improvements, grad party prep then throw in a vacation to non bike friendly punta cana... just shy of 300 mi for the year. i will be off by at least 100 mi from last year since our normal beach vacation is good for at least that


----------



## bvibert (Aug 5, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 29.39*

*May - 92.64*

*June - 87.5*

*July - 119.43*

*August - 30.0*
08/02 - WH Rez - 11.0
08/03 - Nass - 9.5
08/04 - Nass - 9.5

*Total - 358.96*

If you count Sunday's ride on the bike path with the kids then I rode the last 6 consecutive days.  I don't think I've ever done that before, and my legs sure are feeling it.  I'm just about a mile shy of my total mileage from last year.  I should be able to keep adding at a decent pace for a few more weeks before my wife heads back to school and I have kid duty most nights...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> *2010 MTB*
> 
> *April - 29.39*
> 
> ...



Wow, coming on strong and your putting some good distance on me too!. I honestly have enjoyed taking a break off the bike but I think I need to get back out there soon, hopefully I'll have this work thing back to normal in a week or so.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 5, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles
6/11 - Pine Ridge - 6.45 miles
6/12 - Pine Ridge - 5.62 miles
6/16 - Bradbury State Park - 10.25 miles
6/18 - Bradbury State Park - 8.16 miles
6/22 - UMaine Forrest - 10.96 miles
6/27 - Bradbury State Park - 8.73 miles
7/1 - Bradbury State Park - 10.03 miles
7/2 - UMaine Forrest - 7.82 Miles
7/8 - Pine Ridge - 6.16 Miles
7/17 - Kingdom Trails - 15.20 miles
7/29 - Bradbury State Park - 8.6 miles
7/30 - Kingdom Trails - 18.5 miles
7/31 - Kingdom Trails - 12.95 miles
8/5 - Bradbury State Park - 7.3 miles

Total = 278.11 miles


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 29.39*

*May - 92.64*

*June - 87.5*

*July - 119.43*

*August - 30.0*
08/02 - WH Rez - 11.0
08/03 - Nass - 9.5
08/04 - Nass - 9.5
08/08 - Nass - 11.0
08/08 - White Memorial - 2.0

*Total - 371.96*

I have now surpassed last my total mileage from last year! :beer:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 12, 2010)

3/17 - Hallowell Reservoir -3.79 miles
3/19 - West Hartford Reservoir - 8.49 miles
4/07 - Hallowell Reservoir - 7.20 miles
4/11 - Hallowell Reservoir - 4 miles
4/14 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/22 - Saxon Hill - 5 miles
4/23 - Saxon Hill - 6.5 miles
4/24 - Sunny Hallow - 4.5 miles
4/26 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 miles
4/30 - Bradbury State Park - 7.2 miles
5/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5 Miles
5/13 - Pine Ridge - 5 miles
5/14 - Pine Ridge - 6.5 miles
5/15 - Hallowell Reservoir - 6 miles
5/17 - Bradbury State Park - 7.1 miles
5/19 - UMaine Forrest - 7.5 miles
5/20 - UMaine Forrest - 5.3 miles
5/24 - Bradbury State Park - 5 miles
5/26 - Bradbury State Park - 7.8 miles
5/29 - Augusta Rail Trail - 14.25 miles
5/30 - Pine Ridge - 5.5 miles
6/2 - Hallowell Reservoir - 5.6 miles
6/11 - Pine Ridge - 6.45 miles
6/12 - Pine Ridge - 5.62 miles
6/16 - Bradbury State Park - 10.25 miles
6/18 - Bradbury State Park - 8.16 miles
6/22 - UMaine Forrest - 10.96 miles
6/27 - Bradbury State Park - 8.73 miles
7/1 - Bradbury State Park - 10.03 miles
7/2 - UMaine Forrest - 7.82 Miles
7/8 - Pine Ridge - 6.16 Miles
7/17 - Kingdom Trails - 15.20 miles
7/29 - Bradbury State Park - 8.6 miles
7/30 - Kingdom Trails - 18.5 miles
7/31 - Kingdom Trails - 12.95 miles
8/5 - Bradbury State Park - 7.3 miles
8/12 - UMaine Forest - 5.15 miles

Total = 283.26 miles


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2010)

Took a little longer to get from 300 to 400, but up to 405.22 after this mornings ride.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Took a little longer to get from 300 to 400, but up to 405.22 after this mornings ride.



Nice!


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 16, 2010)

broke 300 this weekend  - 307.15. a month layoff in july takes its toll - amazing how quickly any sort of conditoning turns to sh!t, time to start riding more!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> broke 300 this weekend  - 307.15. a month layoff in july takes its toll - amazing how quickly any sort of conditoning turns to sh!t, time to start riding more!



300 is pretty good for taking a month off!  I hear ya on the conditioning going to shit, I had to take a month off the end of June, early July last year.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 29.39*

*May - 92.64*

*June - 87.5*

*July - 119.43*

*August - 62.2*
08/02 - WH Rez - 11.0
08/03 - Nass - 9.5
08/04 - Nass - 9.5
08/08 - Nass - 11.0
08/08 - White Memorial - 2.0
08/11 - WH Rez - 11.7
08/13 - Nass - 7.0
08/15 - Nass - 13.5

*Total - 404.16*


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 17, 2010)

8/17 - UMaine Forest - 7.4 miles

Total = 290.66 miles


----------



## marcski (Aug 22, 2010)

I had such a wonderful ride yesterday.  My usual ride is north from my place, up around the Tarrytown Lakes and then up again through The Rockefeller Estate.  From there, there are too many choices.  Yesterday, after heading upto Yorktown Heights, I took Underhill road back down and then I rode around the Croton Resevoir and up over the Dam.  I had never rode over that Dam before and it was really beautiful.  It used to be open to cars, but apparently, they didn't want the wear and tear anymore on the Dam and now its just open to pedestrian and bicycle traffic. 

Here are 2 pics from the top of the Dam.  












The ride totaled about 47 miles and 3000' of climbing. I think I averaged about 16.7 but I wasn't in it for speed...I picked up some guy on the way home who slowed me down a bit..but my bicycle etiquette made me feel a bit guilty in dropping him before I was planning on turning off his route.  Fabulous day!  Great after ride ache all day yesterday too!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 29.39*

*May - 92.64*

*June - 87.5*

*July - 119.43*

*August - 91.89*
08/02 - WH Rez - 11.0
08/03 - Nass - 9.5
08/04 - Nass - 9.5
08/08 - Nass - 11.0
08/08 - White Memorial - 2.0
08/11 - WH Rez - 11.7
08/13 - Nass - 7.0
08/15 - Nass - 13.5
08/18 - WH Rez - 11.71
08/20 - Nass -17.98

*Total - 433.85*


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2010)

Probably done at I'd guess under 100 miles. I might get in a few mellow rides late fall. We'll see. Shitty year for MTB for me.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 22, 2010)

1138 miles for the season so far after yesterday's metric century. With a full century next month and two more months to go before ski season begins (and perhaps some cross training after it has, as well!), I may be able to hit 2k for the season. Work is starting to get busy and counting today as a work day, yesterday was my last day off for the next 13 days.  Working 12 hours a day does not leave much time for rides so perhaps I will need to wake up early and get my rides in the early AM. Buuurrrrrr, starting to get cold out there in the AM.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 22, 2010)

My wife and I did our first century on our tandem yesterday at the Steeple Chase bike tour in north eastern CT, Absolutely beautiful day, great but hilly route, no very large climbs at all but my altimeter watch indicated 9816 vertical feet for the day. This was our hilliest century ride yet, but we still managed a respectable 16.7 MPH average.  We both thought riding the tandem was harder than riding single bikes. 
It was a very nice ride on mostly scenic back roads through woods and farmland . Very few riders but also very few cars to deal with, even less cars than the Northeast Kingdom VT century we did last year.  I highly suggest this century, we'll be doing it again next year. 

 A friend suggested we take the tandem and he described it as not hilly at all. I can’t wait to see him!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 22, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> My wife and I did our first century on our tandem yesterday at the Steeple Chase bike tour in north eastern CT, Absolutely beautiful day, great but hilly route, no very large climbs at all but my altimeter watch indicated 9816 vertical feet for the day. This was our hilliest century ride yet, but we still managed a respectable 16.7 MPH average.  We both thought riding the tandem was harder than riding single bikes.
> It was a very nice ride on mostly scenic back roads through woods and farmland . Very few riders but also very few cars to deal with, even less cars than the Northeast Kingdom VT century we did last year.  I highly suggest this century, we'll be doing it again next year.
> 
> A friend suggested we take the tandem and he described it as not hilly at all. I can’t wait to see him!


If you have "friends" suggesting a 100 mile ride with 10k vert is "not hilly at all" -- I would hate to think of what your enemies try to do to you! :-o Nicely done!

How confident are you with your altimeter? I have only done one ride all season with an equivalent ratio of vert per mile. That seems extremely hilly... and that coming from someone that lives just south of the White Mountains.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 22, 2010)

Made it past the 1000 mile mark on the mountain bike yesterday.......100% backwoods singletrack trail miles....:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Made it past the 1000 mile mark on the mountain bike yesterday.......100% backwoods singletrack trail miles....:beer:



Nice work! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 22, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> If you have "friends" suggesting a 100 mile ride with 10k vert is "not hilly at all" -- I would hate to think of what your enemies try to do to you! :-o Nicely done!
> 
> How confident are you with your altimeter? I have only done one ride all season with an equivalent ratio of vert per mile. That seems extremely hilly... and that coming from someone that lives just south of the White Mountains.



Being a resident of NE CT,  I can totally believe that a century in this part of the state, especially considering some of the rest points I read off the website for that ride (no route map) could hit about 10k verts - topographically we're just a bunch of rolling hills out here, with very little in the way of true valleys, and since most "hills" only have a max of about 500-600 feet of verts, when the folks were putting roads in, they tended to just go right up and over them rather than trying to find a way around them.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Being a resident of NE CT,  I can totally believe that a century in this part of the state, especially considering some of the rest points I read off the website for that ride (no route map) could hit about 10k verts - topographically we're just a bunch of rolling hills out here, with very little in the way of true valleys, and since most "hills" only have a max of about 500-600 feet of verts, when the folks were putting roads in, they tended to just go right up and over them rather than trying to find a way around them.



I'm confident that my altimeter is accurate. As Dr Jeff indicated there were no large climbs but many 300-500 foot hills. My wife commented about the lack of flat riding on this century. We were either going up hill or going down hill all day. We'll do this ride again next year but on our singles. 
And yes my "friend" who suggested we ride the tandem LOVES hills. He's a ride leader with one of the clubs I ride wth and he finds every nasty hill possible on any given route. Some people avoid his rides becasue of this, I guess I should have known.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Made it past the 1000 mile mark on the mountain bike yesterday.......100% backwoods singletrack trail miles....:beer:



Wow congrats, your going to have to quit your job next year in order to beat this years mileage.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 23, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Made it past the 1000 mile mark on the mountain bike yesterday.......100% backwoods singletrack trail miles....:beer:



Congrats man!! Way to go. And think, you still have months of quality riding left to go.  :beer:


----------



## marcski (Aug 23, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Congrats man!! Way to go. And think, you still have months of quality riding left to go.  :beer:



Quality riding never ends, providing you have quality winter riding gear and clothing.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> Probably done at I'd guess under 100 miles. I might get in a few mellow rides late fall. We'll see. Shitty year for MTB for me.



There's always next year... as long as you don't take the summer off to tour with the band anyway...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 29.39*

*May - 92.64*

*June - 87.5*

*July - 119.43*

*August - 127.09*
08/02 - WH Rez - 11.0
08/03 - Nass - 9.5
08/04 - Nass - 9.5
08/08 - Nass - 11.0
08/08 - White Memorial - 2.0
08/11 - WH Rez - 11.7
08/13 - Nass - 7.0
08/15 - Nass - 13.5
08/18 - WH Rez - 11.71
08/20 - Nass - 17.98
08/26 - Huntington - 7.0
08/29 - Nass - 15.2

*Total - 456.05*


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 1, 2010)

2010 road miles 

March 114 miles
April 271 miles
May 585 miles
June 790 miles
July 621 miles
August 657 miles

yearly total so far 3038 miles


----------



## marcski (Sep 1, 2010)

I am down on LBI this week. No hills but the island is 18 miles long. We go from our place upto the lighthouse and then down to the southern tip and back. Just under 40 miles/day. Have done it the last 5 days and will do it again tomorrow, our last day here. I also rode thursday and friday mornings before I left....gives me about 250 this past week.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> Probably done at I'd guess under 100 miles. I might get in a few mellow rides late fall. We'll see. Shitty year for MTB for me.



Ugh. I gotta try to get back out in a month or so. Going to likely be solo mellow rides for a while. I feel like a slug, and I even get slightly winded climbing the usual 4 flights of stairs in my parking garage. Can't going into ski season with cardio this bad.


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2010)

marcski said:


> I am down on LBI this week. No hills but the island is 18 miles long. We go from our place upto the lighthouse and then down to the southern tip and back. Just under 40 miles/day. Have done it the last 5 days and will do it again tomorrow, our last day here. I also rode thursday and friday mornings before I left....gives me about 250 this past week.


I grew up on the mainland right near there...nice place, no boardwalks like certain towns to the north that shall not be mentioned.  Enjoy.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> Ugh. I gotta try to get back out in a month or so. Going to likely be solo mellow rides for a while. I feel like a slug, and I even get slightly winded climbing the usual 4 flights of stairs in my parking garage. Can't going into ski season with cardio this bad.



The woods of Nass are rolling nice right now...  You may consider somewhere like White Memorial if you're worried about aggravating any of your mended up areas though.  Maybe even do some easy spins on a bike path to get the lungs working again.  There's one in Torrington that goes right by Joe Bombers, you could stop by for a refreshment mid ride. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> The woods of Nass are rolling nice right now...  You may consider somewhere like White Memorial if you're worried about aggravating any of your mended up areas though.  Maybe even do some easy spins on a bike path to get the lungs working again.  There's one in Torrington that goes right by Joe Bombers, you could stop by for a refreshment mid ride. :lol:



:-o I'm not that much of a disaster (I hope). I was thinking probably like a 69er/Hinman loop when I'm ready. Healing up pretty well.


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> I feel like a slug, and I even get slightly winded climbing the usual 4 flights of stairs in my parking garage. Can't going into ski season with cardio this bad.


Unfortunately, that's the typical state of my cardio each ski season.  Got to change that one...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 5, 2010)

March 2010 - 12.28
April 2010 - 44.4
May 2010 - 74.95
June 2010 - 55.77
July 2010 - 79.26
Aug 2010 - 26.45 miles

9/5 - Bradbury Mountain - 7.01 miles

Total = 300.12 miles


----------



## marcski (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome road ride yesterday.  Similar ride that I did a few weeks ago.  45 miles about 3000' vertical.  North of me up to Yorktown Heights where I saw a few people riding in the Golden Apple bike tour, which is Westchester County Bike Club's annual ride.  But I went in the other direction and headed down and around the reservoir and the over the Croton dam and back home.  Gorgeous weather....perfect ride.

Here's a pic of the dam:


----------



## severine (Sep 6, 2010)

4/1 3.4 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop (paved trail)
4/4 5.8-ish miles (GPS died 1.2 miles into the ride) White Memorial, mixture of DT and road
4/5 7.1 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/6 6.81 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop 2 laps
4/7 10.91 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/8 7.84 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (with an oopsie stream crossing)
4/11 7.02 miles White Memorial & back roads pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/12 14.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/15 7.31 miles West Hartford Rez, red loop & woods (where I got a little lost and almost had a close encounter with what I thought was a rattlesnake; instead, it was probably a black rat snake doing a damn good impression of a rattler!)
4/19 11.0 miles on Farmington Valley Greenway pulling ~80lbs worth of kids plus the trailer weight
4/20 5.2 miles West Hartford Rez red loop & DT
4/23 3.55 miles White Memorial from Route 63, aka "butt kicker"
4/29 9.97 miles West Hartford Rez
5/28 5.76 miles Still River Greenway-SLOW ride with the kids (including my son's 2nd day on a pedal bike)
7/12 6.78 miles road cycling (on the MTB)
7/13 10.92 miles road cycling (on the MTB)
7/15 6.18 miles road cycling & exploring (on the MTB)-tried to check out some potential single track within riding distance from the house, too
7/28 11.11 miles road cycling (on the MTB)
9/5 2.6 miles Nassahegan

Total for 2010 thus far: 143.44 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 6, 2010)

March 2010 - 12.28
April 2010 - 44.4
May 2010 - 74.95
June 2010 - 55.77
July 2010 - 79.26
Aug 2010 - 26.45 miles

9/5 - Bradbury Mountain - 7.01 miles
9/7 - UMaine Forest - 11.66 miles

Total = 311.78 miles


----------



## marcski (Sep 19, 2010)

I continue to ride almost exclusively on the road the last couple of weeks. Although, I did get out yesterday for a really nice ride on the big rig in the local woods with a buddy yesterday for the first time in about a month.  But still on the road at least 5 days a week. Friday and today I did a little shorter ride than usual....about 25 miles or so but added a bunch of hills..so ended up doing about 300 feet more vertical feet in a ride that was about 5 fewer total miles...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 19, 2010)

April – 35.29
May – 110
June – 108.25
July – 108.84
August – 77.49
September – 74.9

Total Mtb – 514.77


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 19, 2010)

March 2010 - 12.28
April 2010 - 44.4
May 2010 - 74.95
June 2010 - 55.77
July 2010 - 79.26
Aug 2010 - 26.45 miles

9/5 - Bradbury Mountain - 7.01 miles
9/7 - UMaine Forest - 11.66 miles
9/11 - Bradbury Mountain - 9 miles
9/15 - Bradbury Mountain - 6.5 miles
9/19 - Bradbury Mountain - 8.9 miles

Total = 336.18 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 21, 2010)

March 2010 - 12.28
April 2010 - 44.4
May 2010 - 74.95
June 2010 - 55.77
July 2010 - 79.26
Aug 2010 - 26.45 miles

9/5 - Bradbury Mountain - 7.01 miles
9/7 - UMaine Forest - 11.66 miles
9/11 - Bradbury Mountain - 9 miles
9/15 - Bradbury Mountain - 6.5 miles
9/19 - Bradbury Mountain - 8.9 miles
9/20 - Bradbury Mountain - 6 miles

Total = 342.18 miles


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 2, 2010)

2010 road miles 

March 114 miles
April 271 miles
May 585 miles
June 790 miles
July 621 miles
August 657 miles
September 691 miles

yearly total so far 3729 miles 

Looks like we probablly won't hit 5000 but we should at least hit 4000 to 4500


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 3, 2010)

Just over 1400 road miles for the year and I think I might be done. Was planning on biking around Winni today but didn't feel like dealing with the cold. Even when it "warmed up" to 49*, I decided my time was better spent hiking. Love fall hiking and my legs could use some hiking to get me in shape for turn earning. The pup can enjoy hiking with me, unlike riding. With the sun going down sooner and sooner after work, I just am not keeping up on my rides. Might be a good time to call it a season's done.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 11, 2010)

36 mile mtb road ride at the beach this weekend  put me over the 500 mark - 504 miles in 51 rides


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 11, 2010)

March 2010 - 12.28
April 2010 - 44.4
May 2010 - 74.95
June 2010 - 55.77
July 2010 - 79.26
Aug 2010 - 26.45 miles

9/5 - Bradbury Mountain - 7.01 miles
9/7 - UMaine Forest - 11.66 miles
9/11 - Bradbury Mountain - 9 miles
9/15 - Bradbury Mountain - 6.5 miles
9/19 - Bradbury Mountain - 8.9 miles
9/20 - Bradbury Mountain - 6 miles
10/5 - Bradbury Mountain - 6.5 miles
10/8 - Bradbury - 6 miles
10/10 - KT - 16.85 miles 

Total = 371.53 miles

I have no idea how I am going to make it to my goal of 500. (which is nothing for most of you)  I feel like failure face


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> March 2010 - 12.28
> April 2010 - 44.4
> May 2010 - 74.95
> June 2010 - 55.77
> ...



371 is nothing to be ashamed of!  Personally I've dropped off severely in the last few weeks.  I can't even remember the last time I rode.  Just too much other stuff going on this time of year for me. :?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2010)

It seems once I broke 500 miles and with it getting dark a lot earlier it's been hard to get out riding, still gonna try for the 600 mile mark.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 29.39*

*May - 92.64*

*June - 87.5*

*July - 119.43*

*August - 134.75*
08/02 - WH Rez - 11.0
08/03 - Nass - 9.5
08/04 - Nass - 9.5
08/08 - Nass - 11.0
08/08 - White Memorial - 2.0
08/11 - WH Rez - 11.7
08/13 - Nass - 7.0
08/15 - Nass - 13.5
08/18 - WH Rez - 11.71
08/20 - Nass - 17.98
08/26 - Huntington - 7.0
08/29 - Nass - 15.2
08/31 - Nass - 7.66

*September - 34.15*
09/05 - Nass - 2.6
09/09 - Nass - 8.8
09/14 - Nass - 5.0
09/21 - Nass - 8.5
09/26 - Nass - 9.25

*October - 7.3*
10/12 - White Memorial - 7.3

*Total - 505.16*

I haven't updated this in a while.  Really dropped off in September.  :?

I hit my goal of 500 miles though, at least...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 17, 2010)

March 2010 - 12.28
April 2010 - 44.4
May 2010 - 74.95
June 2010 - 55.77
July 2010 - 79.26
Aug 2010 - 26.45 miles

9/5 - Bradbury Mountain - 7.01 miles
9/7 - UMaine Forest - 11.66 miles
9/11 - Bradbury Mountain - 9 miles
9/15 - Bradbury Mountain - 6.5 miles
9/19 - Bradbury Mountain - 8.9 miles
9/20 - Bradbury Mountain - 6 miles
10/5 - Bradbury Mountain - 6.5 miles
10/8 - Bradbury - 6 miles
10/10 - KT - 16.85 miles
10/17 - Bradbury - 9.6 miles
10/20 - Bradbury - 8.5 miles

Total = 389.63 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 24, 2010)

March 2010 - 12.28
April 2010 - 44.4
May 2010 - 74.95
June 2010 - 55.77
July 2010 - 79.26
Aug 2010 - 26.45 miles

9/5 - Bradbury Mountain - 7.01 miles
9/7 - UMaine Forest - 11.66 miles
9/11 - Bradbury Mountain - 9 miles
9/15 - Bradbury Mountain - 6.5 miles
9/19 - Bradbury Mountain - 8.9 miles
9/20 - Bradbury Mountain - 6 miles
10/5 - Bradbury Mountain - 6.5 miles
10/8 - Bradbury - 6 miles
10/10 - KT - 16.85 miles
10/17 - Bradbury - 9.6 miles
10/20 - Bradbury - 8.5 miles
10/23 - Bradbury - 8.6 miles

Total = 398.23 miles


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 31, 2010)

2010 road miles 

March 114 miles
April 271 miles
May 585 miles
June 790 miles
July 621 miles
August 657 miles
September 691 miles (some dirt roads /single track on cyclocross bike)
October 335 miles (some dirt roads /single track on cyclocross bike)

season total so far 4064 miles

Probably only a few rides left this year but that's ok since we'll be skiing in a week or two!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

*2010 MTB*

*April - 29.39*

*May - 92.64*

*June - 87.5*

*July - 119.43*

*August - 134.75*

*September - 34.15*

*October - 17.3*
10/12 - White Memorial - 7.3
10/16 - WH Rez - 10.0

*Total - 515.16*

October turned out worse than September, a very disappointing ending to a great riding season for me.  Hopefully I get out a few more times, but I'm not sure if that will happen.

2010 MTB - 4/19, 4/20, 4/24, 4/27, 5/1, 5/2, 5/4, 5/9, 5/11, 5/16, 5/17, 5/28, 5/30, 5/31, 6/2, 6/7, 6/11, 6/15, 6/18, 6/20, 6/22, 6/25, 6/26, 6/29, 7/2, 7/4, 7/5, 7/8, 7/11, 7/15, 7/17, 7/19, 7/26, 7/28, 7/30, 7/31, 8/2, 8/3, 8/4, 8/8, 8/11, 8/13, 8/15, 8/18, 8/20, 8/26, 8/29, 8/31, 9/5, 9/9, 9/14, 9/21, 9/26, 10/12, 10/16


----------



## powbmps (Nov 10, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> season total so far 4064 miles





gorgonzola said:


> 504 miles in 51 rides





BackLoafRiver said:


> Total = 398.23 miles





bvibert said:


> *Total - 515.16*



:-o I feel like a hack.  306.5 miles (after riding around 50 last summer).  I would attribute the increase to finding some good trails and some people to ride with.  Getting a bike I enjoy riding helps too.

Managed to avoid injury and only broke a derailer.

Yay.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2010)

powbmps said:


> :-o I feel like a hack.  306.5 miles (after riding around 50 last summer).  I would attribute the increase to finding some good trails and some people to ride with.  Getting a bike I enjoy riding helps too.
> 
> Managed to avoid injury and only broke a derailer.
> 
> Yay.



300+ is great, especially in comparison to last year.  Having people to ride with and a good area close by really help!


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 16, 2010)

it's all good! with the recent weather ive still been going strong, will prabably finish out just over 600 or so


----------



## marcski (Nov 16, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> it's all good! with the recent weather ive still been going strong, will prabably finish out just over 600 or so



The riding weather has been amazing lately.  We have been getting out at least 4-5 days a week.  Our local trails were recently raked of a lot of the big twigs etc...and some leaves. The one downside to our local trails is that they don't get enough traffic...so we have to rake them at times..otherwise, they'd disappear!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 20, 2010)

March 2010 - 12.28
April 2010 - 44.4
May 2010 - 74.95
June 2010 - 55.77
July 2010 - 79.26
Aug 2010 - 26.45 miles

9/5 - Bradbury Mountain - 7.01 miles
9/7 - UMaine Forest - 11.66 miles
9/11 - Bradbury Mountain - 9 miles
9/15 - Bradbury Mountain - 6.5 miles
9/19 - Bradbury Mountain - 8.9 miles
9/20 - Bradbury Mountain - 6 miles
10/5 - Bradbury Mountain - 6.5 miles
10/8 - Bradbury - 6 miles
10/10 - KT - 16.85 miles
10/17 - Bradbury - 9.6 miles
10/20 - Bradbury - 8.5 miles
10/23 - Bradbury - 8.6 miles
11/20 - Bradbury - 5.65 miles

Total = 403.88 miles


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 21, 2010)

Just passed the 1500 mile mark on the mountain bike today! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Just passed the 1500 mile mark on the mountain bike today! :beer:



You are sick!

:beer:


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 28, 2010)

hit mile 600 today - what a gorgeous day to ride

as much as i'm looking forward to ski season i'm sorry to see biking season come to a close - i can't remember enjoying autumn riding as much as i have this year. i'll keep riding until local ski conditions trump trail conditions which will be at least a week or two then close out the season with the annual soulstice ride


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 29, 2010)

i've averaged 7 miles per ride of an even mix of road (to get to the trail)/graded trail/singletrack for roughly 320 days per year for the past 5 years...during winter i use a headlight and ride familiar trails for after work rides...my favorite ride is nighttime with snow falling in the woods with <3 inches on the ground...wish i was a headlight on a northbound train

just got a tune and switched tires over to classic panaracers...dart in front, smoke in the rear...loving it


----------

